#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-22
<wxl> alternates are out people, go test
<wxl> and now we have desktop builds
<phillw> wxl: are we now frozen?
<wxl> trying to figure that out phillw
<wxl> but seems like it
<phillw> okies. updated the postings saying it is tomorrow!
<phillw> Bug 1467517
<ubot93> bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467517
<phillw> ahh, it has arrived!!!
<wxl> well testing continues until thursday like normal i imagine
<phillw> wxl: Joern has already been informed, it is just a paperwork excersise.. we had same last release.
<wxl> phillw: yeah and afaik lsc is on its way out
<phillw> it will remain until cute.
<phillw> which happens to be written by the same guy who now bug fixes LSC :D - You have me and rafaellaguna to blame for that :D
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<phillw> Stephen Smalley left LSC as abandonware, Joern has bug fixed it for us, but is working more on what will be cute updater etc.
<rafaellaguna> I don't know why but it works fine in Trusty (ElementaryOS)
<phillw> it also works fine in vivid
<rafaellaguna> I'm going to test it in a virtual Utopic I use for testing themes
<phillw> there must have been a change in DBus / polkit
<rafaellaguna> wait, it works for you? then why the bug?
<phillw> rafaellaguna: werewolf? 15.10 ?... Do read the bug report :D
<rafaellaguna> oh sorry, only in werewolf
<ianorlyn> I wish ubuntu-bug said alternate or desktop installer could be the won't fix bug with alternate
<ianorlyn> which joern said there was no real good way to fix but there are workarounds
<phillw> rafaellaguna: it is a regression type bug, that has been previously fixed - but some smart person has altered some thing some where that causes LSC to not be able to see things.
<rafaellaguna> let me guess... nobody from Lubuntu team
<phillw> ianorlyn: once you have an install, it matters not one jot where it came from?
<ianorlyn> phillw: no this was something with the way altenrates and updating the database for lubuntu software center not working which is why it was so hard to reproduce
<phillw> I could install mini-iso (net boot) and add lubuntu-desktop meta package. I expect lubuntu desktop :)
<ianorlyn> the way I remember to fix it sudo dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-software-center although there is an update command I can't remember on my head
<ianorlyn> anyway live session and manual partitoining install for amd 64 are basically done now
<phillw> Well, until desktop installer can run on machines that lubuntu can - we have alternate. There has been talk of getting ubiquity a hair cut to lighten it - but that project seems to have gone very quiet.
<phillw> wxl: I'm still a bit confused at the desktop test cases Vs the alternate ones..
<wxl> phillw: whatcha mean?
<phillw> difference between guided and auto-resize for a start
<phillw> encrytped home is no longer even a test case for Desktop, yet a suggested for alternate? Why?
<ianorlin> phillw: I think that is just a difference in the way it is phrased
<phillw> okay. So for Alternate, do we even need 'encrytped' ?
<phillw> and as for 'unencrypted home'??? What?.... That is the blooming default!
<phillw> Alternate Install.....
<phillw> 1) Does it install on an entire disk
<phillw> 2) Does It install next to an existing OS
<wxl> phillw: encryption and unencrypted home are both optional
<wxl> generally 1, but the guided can do 2 if you want
<phillw> wxl: how the heck do have unencrypted home?
<wxl> phillw: i don't remember the whole discussion but there was some sort of reason for it ;)
<phillw> both 1) and 2) are, by default, unencrypted home!
<wxl> you can ask nio, as i think he was the one pushing for it :)
<phillw> well, go find the reason!
<wxl> i'll let you know when i have a second
<phillw> ta.
<wxl> meanwhile, since it's optional, ignore it
<phillw> No, I do the encrypeted as part of the side by side install. Kills two birds with one stone :)
<phillw> Just, come on.... unencrypted home?!!!
<ianorlin> yay desktop amd64 done
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<rafaellaguna> I can't keep this for me only
<rafaellaguna> IT WORKS!
<rafaellaguna> qtcurve theme for Lubuntu!!!
<ianorlin> on wily ?
<phillw> rafaellaguna:  congrats!!!!
<rafaellaguna> YUP
<rafaellaguna> the colours look like shit but it's a beginning
<rafaellaguna> say goodbye to GTK...
<phillw> rafaellaguna: well, not untill 16.10 we cannot :(
<rafaellaguna> I know :)
<rafaellaguna> and anyway I must include, just in case anybody installs a GTK app
<rafaellaguna> *include it
<phillw> rafaellaguna: did you try Julien's vivid QT in a VM yet ?
<rafaellaguna> yes. no install, as you said, and no session or power options
<rafaellaguna> I emulated "my own Vivid"
<phillw> okies... glad I'm not going daft.... Well, I am already daft, but you know what I mean :)
<rafaellaguna> no
<rafaellaguna> :D
<rafaellaguna> lots of dependencies to clean (elementary, oxygen, etc)
<phillw> plenty of time. It is a massive step change and the boss wants to also look at resource usage, as he says it is somewhat higher then he hoped for.
<phillw> *than*
<rafaellaguna> yup. that's why I want to get rid off some packages. plain Box.
<rafaellaguna> artwork will be less heavy.
<rafaellaguna> oxygen is 29 MB sized!
<rafaellaguna> Box is 18
<rafaellaguna> we can't keep both
<rafaellaguna> because we need to include accessibility ones
<phillw> no, it is the resources the computer is using that is his concern. It seems a lot heavier on resources than he inititially thought, so it will take some pruning to get it down.
<rafaellaguna> yes. that too. but I'm afraid the ISO size won't be less than 800MB or more
<rafaellaguna> out of bounds
<phillw> 16.04 is our LTS, that will be stable and supported. LxQt can still be fully followed, as all we are doing is holding releases
<rafaellaguna> yes
<phillw> putting  ISO's onto a diet is always a difficult task. Not made any easier as lubuntu are the one in the family that does.
<rafaellaguna> that cooker's task
<rafaellaguna> but we can help by choosing the right packages
<phillw> rafaellaguna: well, I can save a load of space and resources .... sack the other browsers and use xombrero :D
<rafaellaguna> :D
<rafaellaguna> we're on it. removing Chromium and putting QupZilla will do the job
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-23
<ahoneybun> FOSSETCON: https://plus.google.com/u/0/103444865324954190992/about
<phillw> wxl: anything I should be looking for in alternate re-spins?
<ianorlin> wxl https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin/debugging-debian-installer do you think this is a good idea I am starting to think about a wiki page for this I don't think server team has anything like this but everyone that uses alternates could probably benefit as this was hard to figure out the first time
<wxl> phillw: i know nothing about the re-spins. must be global.
<wxl> ianorlin: yes, that would actually be good for the bugsquad!
<phillw> wxl, okies... could you ask?
<wxl> phillw: you can see that here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/342/history
<phillw> wxl: what are GTK bugs causing a respin for? They aren't even fix-promised?
<wxl> phillw: hm?
<rafaellaguna> o.o
<phillw> rafaellaguna: have a look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/342/builds and the various display bugs.
<rafaellaguna> I shall
<phillw> thnx rafaellaguna
<rafaellaguna> eeewww, the "home" button is PINK
<wxl> stupid gtk.
<rafaellaguna> please, don't tell me they changed something again
<phillw> rafaellaguna: ... pssst... they changed something again
<rafaellaguna> DAMN F...
<rafaellaguna> sorry
<rafaellaguna> calm down
<rafaellaguna> anyway, phillw, the bug only shows audacious. where're the "other" gtk3 apps failing?
<rafaellaguna> wxl, honey, I can't zsync my Lubuntu image. where can I download a new Willy? (omg)
<rafaellaguna> on lxqt or fancy stuff
<rafaellaguna> *no lxqt
<wxl> um
<wxl> try again
<wxl> :)
<wxl> i ahve no idea what you want :)
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<rafaellaguna> an amd64 Lubuntu iso
<rafaellaguna> werewolf
<wxl> standard one?
<rafaellaguna> yes. my vistualised one isn't
<wxl> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20150622.1/wily-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<wxl> that's the current alpha 1
<wxl> (not released)
<rafaellaguna> I'll keep this a secret between us
<rafaellaguna> ta!
<rafaellaguna> phillw, I'll check this bug myself before alarming the Boss again with GTK nightmares
<wxl> well it is readily available on the iso tracker
<rafaellaguna> if I can fix it with a re-merge then I'll update the repos. if Ubuntu fails too it's not our fault (unless they've updated GTK already, which I doubt)
<wxl> keep me updated rafaellaguna
<wxl> thanks you
<rafaellaguna> I shall. you're welcome
<phillw> okies rafaellaguna I have not tried those issues, I only have the LSC bug to report, but Joern should be on that one now.
<rafaellaguna> the gtk problem?
<rafaellaguna> or the LSC?
<rafaellaguna> yeah, that, right
<wxl> gtk
<wxl> if lsc gets fixed, nice, but i'm kind of whatever about it
<wxl> part of me feels like we should just freaking remove it
<wxl> it's on the way out anyways
<phillw> LSC for Joern :)
<wxl> joern has already highlighted some major issues with it
<rafaellaguna> wxl, we have no other alternative for now. using synaptic again?
<rafaellaguna> ugly as hell
<rafaellaguna> and complicated
<phillw> wxl: as it is replaced by cute in LXQt, it only needs legacy fixes and is still used by people abandoning XP
<rafaellaguna> Cute works nice. I have it working.
<phillw> it works fine in Vivid, just broken (again) in Wily
<rafaellaguna> a few things are horribly displaced and wrong icons, but I'll fix that
<wxl> i think that's the intention, but whether or not it's true is another story phillw :)
<wxl> in any case, i thought we were seeding synaptic anyways, no?
<rafaellaguna> average users hate that app
<phillw> xp users cannot use synaptics
<wxl> i think that's hilarious
<wxl> installing software on xp is SO MUCH HARDER :)
<rafaellaguna> it is. just because "from where?!"
<wxl> yep
<wxl> can't even freaking find it
<wxl> as a "search engine" for apps, synaptic is way easier than lsc
<wxl> because of that whole expert mode or whatever
<wxl> it's dumb
<rafaellaguna> you have an "expert mode" :D
<rafaellaguna> if you activate it you'll find 3 packages more :D
<wxl> hahahah
<rafaellaguna> phillw, I think we can share the screenshot I showed you before ;)
<rafaellaguna> ...with wxl
<phillw> of course.
<rafaellaguna> wxl, would you like to see a photo?
<wxl> sure rafaellaguna
<rafaellaguna> as I said before, it's not dirty, but perverted
<rafaellaguna> http://i.imgur.com/bqDAjoX.png
<rafaellaguna> say hello to the new LXQt colours and theme
<wxl> nice
<wxl> oooh dolphin?!
<wxl> we're getting rid of pcmanfm?
<rafaellaguna> yes. any Qt app should use Box theme
<wxl> and holy *&$^#*!&^R is that kwin?
<wxl> and plasma?
<wxl> omg what the hell is going on :)
<rafaellaguna> for god's sake, it's Kubuntu!
<rafaellaguna> :D
<rafaellaguna> it's for testing Box in "pure" Qt environments
<rafaellaguna> LXQt is now like a 2¢ burger
<wxl> ew is that a konqueror icon? cuz no one uses that shit :)
<wxl> um
<wxl> stuff
<rafaellaguna> yes, konqueror. but it's not installed really. BUG!
<rafaellaguna> I only use Norwegian browsers
<wxl> konqueror is poo poo
<rafaellaguna> but you doubted at first, didn't you?
<rafaellaguna> "what environment is this?"
<wxl> j
<wxl> ooposie :)
<ianorlyn> hmm why do I wish I could launch onboard as a small on screen keyboard with just sticky modifier keys like if I wanted it to hold down control to select multiple files in a file manager
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-25
<rafaellaguna> o/
<wxl> ianorlin: can you double check bug 1434774 in wily?
<ubot93> bug 1434774 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel volume applet settings opens empty terminal window" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434774
<wxl> rafaellaguna: do you know anything about bug 1466191?
<ubot93> bug 1466191 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm has black greeter background for Lubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466191
<rafaellaguna> got it noted
<wxl> k
<wxl> seems there's an easy workaround in mate
<wxl> not sure if it's true for us
<rafaellaguna> but again I'd like a screenshot
<rafaellaguna> wxl, I can confirm it didn't happen in my emulated Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> I'll do another clean install and upload the screenshot
<wxl> rafaellaguna: which?
<rafaellaguna> lightdm backgroun
<wxl> k
<rafaellaguna> ...d
<wxl> rafaellaguna: you didn't report that one on the tracker darn you (bug 1468529)
<ubot93> bug 1468529 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468529
<rafaellaguna> no, sorry :(
 * wxl slaps rafaellaguna 
 * rafaellaguna lowers head expecting his deserved punishment
<wxl> rafaellaguna: any other bugs i need to know about? :/
<rafaellaguna> emmm nope
<rafaellaguna> for the moment! :D
<rafaellaguna> I'm not fully sure about the lightdm bug., though
<wxl> an unconfirm would be nice
<rafaellaguna> yes, I'm finishing the alternate install (sloooooow)
<rafaellaguna> omg, how many virtual systems can we have before VirtualBox explodes?
<wxl> i need lsc bug numbers please
<rafaellaguna> you mean #1467517 ?
<rafaellaguna> bug 1467517
<ubot93> bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467517
<wxl> if that's the one
<rafaellaguna> yes, the only one. lately :D
<wxl> phillw apparently did not report that on the tracker either
<rafaellaguna> :)
<wxl> bad boy
<rafaellaguna> we're bad boys. or call us lazzy
<rafaellaguna> *lazy
<rafaellaguna> may I ask why are you collecting bugs in hysterical mode?
<wxl> for release notes
<rafaellaguna> oh yes, right
<rafaellaguna> I thought it was, you know, a phase of yours
<rafaellaguna> :)
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha1/Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> oh god
<rafaellaguna> I have another
<rafaellaguna> there's a button in lxpanel that doesn't use any theme at all
<rafaellaguna> it looks like crappy GTK1
<rafaellaguna> the network menu
<rafaellaguna> please, the tracker url?
<wxl> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<rafaellaguna> ta
<rafaellaguna> almost there...
<rafaellaguna> sorry. I confirm lightdm bug (screenshot uploaded)
<rafaellaguna> wxl, two more things
<rafaellaguna> grub menu labels are wrong (say Ubuntu). is that a bug?
<rafaellaguna> wxl, bug #1468854
<ubot93> bug 1468854 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin doesn't use themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468854
<ianorlin> rafaellaguna: no it isn't because what if you install multiple DE
<ianorlin> what should label say then?
<rafaellaguna> no, this is a clean Lubuntu alternate install
<rafaellaguna> first run also
<rafaellaguna> oh sorry, ianorlin :D
<rafaellaguna> that. Grub should say "Lubuntu"
<rafaellaguna> wxl?
<rafaellaguna> WXL
<Unit193> Sure, only if you don't want to work with UEFI though.
<wxl> rafaellaguna: go for it
<rafaellaguna> yooohoooo
<rafaellaguna> who does fb? I don't
<phillw> rafaellaguna: both Fb areas and G+ done
<rafaellaguna> okay. I'm on Twitter and Reddit
<rafaellaguna> both done
<phillw> i think that's them all.. seems there is two G+ ones to do.. just done the 2nd one.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-27
<Dennis_V_R> Hello. Does enyone could answer, please, the question about LXpanel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/927085/lubuntu-16-04-with-lxde-maximisation-of-qt-applications-from-system-tray
<tsimonq2> High-DPI support is coming to LXQt soon fwiw.
<tsimonq2> I know wxl will like that with his 256284739802367986953786798249086894789x50879340859042358234905043825094385902349058 monitor :P
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-28
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> Whoops
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, is there a reason apport was not on the lubuntu-next seed when I installed it last week?
<lyn||ian> is this on your todo list?
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Good catch
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Can you find it on the regular Lubuntu seed? If you can find it, I can just move it to the shared seed.
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: But yeah, I don't use apport so I wasn't aware.
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, for reporting bugs?
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Yeah.
<lyn||ian> I found a tiny problem in lxqt-config monitor with my external monitor in the info tab I would rank it as low
<lyn||ian> I will try after I report that
<lyn||ian> I know how to install it manually of course
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: You can go ahead and report the bug but I would try again once we get LXQt 0.12 in the archive :)
<lyn||ian> ok
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Hopefully that will be before Alpha 2, although I'm not sure what upstream's plans are
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, how goes work for qupzilla 2.0 and qtwebengine?
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: To be honest I haven't looked at it recently.
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: I'm working to get Qt 5.9 good to go so I'll rebuild it against the new Qt set and I'll let you know once I have something for you.
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: But also a good catch, thank you. :)
<lyn||ian> why do I always forget where the seeds are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.artful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, ty
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Get my email?
<lyn||ian> yes the call for testing I just got
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Remember these words: Allah is not doing, lxqt-runner is doing
<tsimonq2> XD
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, haha
<lyn||ian> oh I see what is happening now
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: do explain :)
<lyn||ian> for lxde version apport-gtk pulls in normal apport
<lyn||ian> put apport in the shared version as I do not think there is just a qt version?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What does KDE use for Apport?
<lyn||ian> I honestly do not know?
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: acheronuk is on the Kubuntu Team and has been online recently so I bet he'll have a good answer :)
<lyn||ian> ok
<acheronuk> AFAIK, apport-kde for system stuff, and KDE apps has it's own crash handler DrKonqui
<acheronuk> BUT, I tend to kill off aport on my systems within about 2 mins of installing them, so I honeslty can't comment how well that works.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I do too.
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Any chance you could install apport-kde on a Lubuntu Next system and document the following?
<tsimonq2>  1. How many deps it pulls in.
<tsimonq2>  2. What it looks like once installed.
<tsimonq2>  3. Does it work?
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: No pressure to do it, but it would be awesome if you could. ;)
<acheronuk> has a 'recommends' on kubuntu-notification-helper
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Lubuntu images and seeds don't follow recommends.
<acheronuk> oh, of course. duh
<lyn||ian> I honestly just want apport just to at least work manually mostly
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Ok
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: But if we can install it on the image by default, that would work well :)
<lyn||ian> to ubuntu-bug and pull in the info to launchpad help make reporting bugs so much easier for me
<lyn||ian> I find things I ubuntu-bug packagename a lot
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<lyn||ian> apport-kde gdb gdbserver kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-notification-helper libbabeltrace-ctf1 libbabeltrace1 libc6-dbg libdw1 libkubuntu1 are the dependencies of apport-kde over just apport
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Yeah, it didn't even occur to me that we don't have a Qt port of Apport!
<tsimonq2> It'll go on my todo list.
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Got a screenshot?
<tsimonq2> Because if it doesn't look to bad, I'll get that on the ISO.
<lyn||ian> of the dependencies?
<tsimonq2> No, of the launched Apport
<lyn||ian> http://imgur.com/a/1bUqs this is just the command line version http://imgur.com/a/1bUqs
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Ok, what about the KDE GUI?
<lyn||ian> ok will install that
<lyn||ian> I used --dry-run
<tsimonq2> Ok
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628.1) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628.1) has been added
<tsimonq2> \o/
<lyn||ian> yes the -kde version does look a bit nicer
<tsimonq2> Screenshot?
<lyn||ian> http://imgur.com/a/MpkKL
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah.
<lyn||ian> not that I really care of the reporting bugs looks
<tsimonq2> I'll add it to the seed when I wake up tomorrow.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
<tsimonq2> lyn||ian: Ping.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, sorry I got way distracted
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-29
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian and lyn||ian, flexiondotorg: Up for some ISO QA testing? :}
<wxl> tsimonq2: possibly maybe. anything in particular you're concerned with?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not really.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd just like to see them completed.
<redwolf> Following some nice advises, I've contacted DuckDuckGo and Google boys to "fix" the situation of the search ranking on these engines about our OS.
<redwolf> I've kindly asked them for remove or re-position the old lubuntu.net website in favour of the official one, the only that has Canonical's "blessing"
<redwolf> now, tea time :)
<wxl> you think google will do so?
<redwolf> no. but DuckDuckGo perhaps
<redwolf> because I think the "old owner" paid Google, the same way he reserved everything (.org, .com, .net, etc)
<wxl> paid them? how so?
<redwolf> you can pay to Google
<redwolf> it's funny that osuosl.org (from Oregon) is paying for the hosting
<wxl> for ads, afaik
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why can't we get it sorted with Canonical Legal to get the damn domain from him already?
<wxl> OOOH
<wxl> i could ask them to deal with it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They have the right to send him a notice
<redwolf> really?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They absolutely do
<wxl> we already have asked and they're just sitting on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unauthorized use of the trademark
<redwolf> also, FossAsia helps him too
<wxl> you might want to send the cc an email and see what's up with that
<redwolf> the thing is, open his web and read below: "lubuntu.net is not associated with Canonical which holds the Ubuntu trademark."
<wxl> meanwhile i'll contact osu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have already, have we not?
<lubot> I am tempted to go straight to Mark this time.
<wxl> you should
<redwolf> who is Mark?
<wxl> meanwhile let's go to #osuosl :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, sabdfl
<redwolf> ah, right
<redwolf> you mean GOD
<redwolf> now, read our footer: http://lubuntu.me
<redwolf> wxl, I could also ask Wunmi Solaja if, as Lubuntu is Canonical's registered trademark and a "flavour word" (Canonical registered all the *buntu possibilities), if we can ask to simply change the name. Legally he can't use it. But that's something the attorney will confirm.
<wxl> do it redwolf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just poked Mark
<redwolf> I will. that girl is lovely :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who is Wunmi?
<redwolf> Canonical's brand attorney in law
<redwolf> I've contacted her to create the new site from scratch, I wanted it totally legal and with absolute support from them
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, did he like it...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//giphy.mp4
<redwolf> also, Wunmi is a Londoner that lives in MAH district, the East End, the most beautiful place in the world, and that makes her a clever and sexy girl .___.
<lubot> <acheronuk> have you visted the east end of London?
<redwolf> no. I was born there :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> I guess it is slighly possible that some bits are not a shi**ole
<redwolf> bits as in prisoners?
<wxl> checked in with #osuosl and they said to file a ticket which suggests there is hope
<wxl> want to write the ticket, @tsimonq2 ? :)
<redwolf> yayyy!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, No hope for Canonical Legal?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're supposed to have people hired to do this for us, no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I gave Mark a poke!
<redwolf> yes, tell him to write the ticket in Spanish. I taught him some new words .__.
<redwolf> tsimonq2, I'll write a request to Wunmi. she always reply.
<redwolf> she's an eastender. she's nice XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Voice, 1s) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//5091451212763496450.oga
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nope
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> write your own letter
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> to SABDFLGHHRJCXW
<wxl> well i think we should write our own ticket as the lubuntu team
<wxl> we can get legal involved if it comes down to that
<wxl> i don't think we need to
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Agreed with the ticket
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> If it fails, I have an axe .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we had a Lubuntu fund we could fly Rafael out to the next FOSS Asia .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just sayin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23: We should register as a nonprofit and have a Patreon or something
<wxl> right
<wxl> legality
<wxl> YOU could make a patreon for your work as a lubuntu member
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Thank you. I'm saying that since the ice age.
<wxl> although librepay is more open source
<wxl> and is reoccuring
<wxl> all of you folks should get your own librepay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd rather Patreon tbh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ubuntu Mate and Elementary have Patreon
<wxl> librepay is less skin off yoru back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Solus is on there, Ubuntu MATE and Budgie are on there
<wxl> AND it's open source
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll set myself up a Patreon after my nap
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But again, we need legal advise to get money.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the meantime, y'all should get some ISO QA testing done!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Your friend Phill wanted to do that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_379.mp4
<lubot> <acheronuk> LOL. "<clivejo> think of lintian like a little Simon on your shoulder"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_380.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, True tho
<lubot> <acheronuk> "KDE IRC Relay Service, [29.06.17 18:16]
<lubot> <clivejo> whispering OCD stuff in your ear"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yasss
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Are you doing programmer stuff? .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes
<lyn||ian> Sorry I lost focus on QA last night when I had to cook dinner
<lynorian> ugh I found something bad with the seed again this time in the gtk version
<lynorian> no command-not-found :(
<lynorian> oops wrong one gah
<lynorian> that was user error on my part
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lynorian, Really? Something song with gtk? Naaah...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *wrong
<lynorian> I think I fat fingered and selected wrong iso how embarrasing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> You downloaded Linux Mint? .__.
<lynorian> no
<lynorian> I ended up using a zesty image for my vm :(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Help us test!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> C'mon Rafael!
<lubot> mariusnestor was added by: mariusnestor
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Mhm... A new guy...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yeah, he's that Softpedia Linux guy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Welcome, Marius
<lubot> <mariusnestor> Hey guys :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sup!
<lubot> <mariusnestor> Note much, making some raw energy bars :))
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Me iz preparing dinner
<lubot> <mariusnestor> @VikingRedwolf, 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf You ever get back into Lubuntu.me?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, I could. It really was my fault. Trying to log in with an absurd username .___.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT I needed to activate my Opera VPN to re-login. Thank you, Norway!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> btw... *burp*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @mariusnestor You need an avatar
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> another thing. I'm seriously considering to remove the Blog and Tips sections when we move to the new server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Why the Blog section?!?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, not blog: forum. they're useless. tips are not valid in later versions and of course nor in upcoming Qt desktop. also, forum is being replaced by REddit and FB
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> blog is really needed
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what do you think, guys?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wfm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nice. walter?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> WALTER!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<wxl> WOT
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we're "voting" about removing forum and tips from the site
<wxl> i don't see forum
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> the comment thing on the blog. keep a simple news feed. because I'm testing ALL static website generators available.
<wxl> just use disqus
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> maybe
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I usually block it on my browser 😐
<wxl> i know :/
<wxl> might be good to have discussion SOMEWHERE
<wxl> certainly the entry point seems to make more sense
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Facebook? Reddit?
<wxl> facebook = poop
<wxl> reddit sounds good tho
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Mastodon?
<wxl> yeah possibly
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we already have a discussion thread / subreddit
<lubot> <mariusnestor> @VikingRedwolf, Done 🤠
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @mariusnestor, yay!!
<wxl> the benefit of comments ON the blog is there's a central point of contact
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> dunno. first I need to focus on finding a foss tool and then, the trauma of "translating" the entire site (I'm sure it'll be cheaper to re-make it from scratch)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *cough* maybe *cough* plain *cough* html
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *cough*
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> any progress with the italian boy, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, It's going to be hard to package
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> me sad now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> well, wp is already packaged
<wxl> it might be hard
<wxl> but if anyone can do it, @tsimonq2 can
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> this is the right moment for a joke with words "hard", "simon" and "like". but as this is a public logged channel...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<wxl> i'm pretty sure we're all on the same page with you on that one already, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<wxl> i mean it actually may have even been naturally implied by my particular word choice
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @mariusnestor we're very serious people
<lubot> <mariusnestor> @VikingRedwolf, Hehe, I keep an eye here for the Alpha 1 release 😁
<wxl> @mariusnestor help test it and you'll know when it comes out :)
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "mariusnestor" is not a valid command.
<wxl> stupid bot.
<lubot> <mariusnestor> :))
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey, we still need more people to test the Alternate and Desktop i386 images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Final push! Let's get this done :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 456x176) http://i.imgur.com/WMr7Ssy.jpg LIES!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yay!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1 down, 3 to go
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Simon, remember to post in the blog first! Then social networks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah yeah ^__^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :*
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-30
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> 1 to go?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Estimated time for ISOs and checksum?
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> I dunno
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Tomorrow, I guess, central European time.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> ... Or in a few hours, in your Alaskan time .___.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> .__.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> All published.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/artful/alpha-1/artful-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Whoops
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-alpha-1-artful-aardvark-out-for-opt-in-flavors-here-s-what-s-new-516742.shtml
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll publish Lubuntu's after I get something to eat
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Alpha 1 has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-artful-aardvark-alpha-1-has-been-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic chit-chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lubot2> renarms was removed by: renarms
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Bai bai :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Rena... Noooooooo! 😐
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Odin Almighty!
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1024x485) http://i.imgur.com/zJLzYXQ.jpg DIZ UGLY!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So far from the Lubuntu Next image released yesterday (that I made sure to indicate was experimental), I've been receiving lots of good feedback :D
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, It's a known issue :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I don't deny it runs smooth and shit, but DAT THEME THOUGH!!
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Look at our release notes.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> no!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's a known issue
<lubot2> * tsimonq2 pats @VikingRedwolf on the head
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It will all be better soon :P
<lubot2> * VikingRedwolf wags both tails
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I know. It's been pending to solve for lonf now. I'm talking to Julien now about "other" things .____.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> btw, good job spreading the word, boi :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot2> * VikingRedwolf licks tiberius
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-01
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> After I get some sleep, I'll explain my blueprint modifications on Lubuntu Next.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Apologies for the decent sized amount of emails...
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I don't have mails
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> You part of the Lubuntu Packages Team?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> No .___.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<acheronuk> neither am I, but I got a TG message to tell me about it :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Well, I maintain ONE package. Does it count? .__.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 720x1280) http://i.imgur.com/bJEVByK.jpg
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, That.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Jesuschrist!
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I keep getting more and more.
<acheronuk> flag him as spam :P
 * acheronuk hides
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Aye! XD
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf I'm almost done
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> acheronuk, all his mails go to a folder called "poop"
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> All done.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> For now... 😏
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Hmm... I don't trust you
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1024x769) http://i.imgur.com/AnZ2L9b.jpg Oh hey, look, it's Lubuntu Next under Wayland :D
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Felony!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I want a MIR powered Lubuntu 😐
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//giphy.mp4
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> .__
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_387.mp4
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot2> <wxl23> @tsimonq2, Let's see you do that with LXDE
<eco2geek> To whomever is listening: I'm running your LXQt "experimental" edition.
<eco2geek> The Lubuntu blog says, "The LXQt ISO will most likely break your system."
<eco2geek> With all due respect, it has not even crashed, so it seems unlikely that it will break my system.
<wxl> :)
<wxl> as a system in development, the long term usage of it may result in some funky issues
<eco2geek> If any of you remember what it looked like when Kubuntu switched from KDE 3 to KDE 4, now _there_ was something "experimental.
<eco2geek> So ship it already.
<wxl> yeah well there's work to be done on choosing all the applications, for example
<eco2geek> Understood. I appreciate seeing applications that are new to me, like JuffEd and NobleNote
<eco2geek> Let's see, it has some problems switching themes, and didn't switch off my monitor, but those are the only "buggy" things I've run into
<wxl> feel free to file bugs against lubuntu next
<redwolf> o.o
<eco2geek> OK - keep up the good work :-)
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> and feel free to hang out here and discuss further development
<redwolf> WALTER!
<redwolf> you have mail :|
<redwolf> you too, tsimonq2, don't hide
<m4sk1n> on 2015 there was (simple) lubuntu-related task in Google Code In. will there be any lubuntu/lxqt-related task in 2017?
<wxl> m4sk1n: that was based on UBUNTU's involvement, so you need to ask them
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's marked as experimental so some idiot doesn't mark it in production
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> s/mark/run/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So @wxl23, @julienlavergne, @VikingRedwolf: I'll send you an email in a bit, but there's still a couple of things to discuss about the ISO.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Omg, an e-mail!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We have to make an executive decision in respect to the web browser because that will turn into a fight quickly.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, there's some more things up for grabs.
<wxl> maybe we should just make a poll and whatever it ends up is what ti is
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Every app decision seem a war
<wxl> but all of the options are what we would be willing to support
<wxl> unless there's only one.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> "Executive decision" :|
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Well with some things it's just basically needing another option.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> And we need feedback on that sort of thing.
<wxl> well what about the browser
<wxl> is there more than one option?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Qupzilla lgtm
<wxl> are there other options?
<wxl> …that we'd be willing to support?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Honestly, no.
<wxl> then that's it
<wxl> done
<wxl> and here's the logic:
<wxl> there's no other solution we'd be willing to support
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It just needs a bit of a security audit because it uses QtWebEngine and that uses an older Chromium.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That's the only gotcha.
<wxl> is there anything that doesn't have that problem?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But that's easy if we keep an eye on it.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Uhm. Uhm. No? :)
<wxl> well there you go
<wxl> it's the only viable solution
<wxl> what other qt browsers are there and what are their draw backs?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Otter Browser is based off of Opera but I've been told it's not stable yet.
<wxl> have you tried it?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> And then there's one other one with the Vim commands.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I have not personally.
<wxl> has anyone?
<wxl> !info otter-browser
<ubot93> Package otter-browser does not exist in artful
<wxl> !info otter
<ubot93> Package otter does not exist in artful
<wxl> if it's not packaged, that's a no unless it's a real winner
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's on the blueprint if you want more details
<wxl> !search otter
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Exactly.
<ubot93> None found
<wxl> could you do me the favor of linking me to that blueprint?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+spec/1710-qt-webbrowser
<wxl> i would say we make the decision to do qupzilla now
<wxl> it's stable, does what we want, peeople respond positively to it, and it's in the repos
<wxl> other things require additional packaging which is going to delay lxqt
<wxl> so it's kind of simple: qupzilla or delay lxqt
<wxl> we can revisit this later if need be
<wxl> UGH really http and jquerry. what is wrong with you people?
<wxl> ooh uorigin has a new element zapper that's kind of cool
<wxl> anyways
<wxl> thae above is what i advise we announce to the public
<eco2geek> if I can add my opinion - as an end user, I'm just going to install the web browsers I like anyway, so it doesn't really matter if you don't include them
<eco2geek> I'm typing this using Google Chrome in Lubuntu LXQt. Runs fine. I'm not going to use Qupzilla.
<wxl> exactly my sentiment
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That's my point, yeah
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I personally use Firefox.
<eco2geek> (I use Firefox too)
<wxl> ditto
<lubot2> <acheronuk> ditto
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Which is exactly why we have to pick one and roll with it. Because people will get pissed over this.
<eco2geek> But it is essential to include a web browser on your live media, and Qupzilla is fine for that
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Sure, it absolutely is.
<wxl> not doing html5 kind of sucks
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I really thought they solved that in a later version
<wxl> ok
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Because we are still on Qupzilla 1.8 something
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> 2.0 something, based on QtWebEngine, is FTBFS
<wxl> ah you need gstreamer https://github.com/QupZilla/qupzilla/wiki/FAQ#15-qupzilla-does-not-play-html5-videos-on-youtube-what-can-i-do
<lubot2> <acheronuk> 2.1.2 was uploaded to unstable the other day
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So now we are more than 2 versions behind, exactly.
<wxl> facebook is funky in it too
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Bah, who uses Facebook? XD
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Not me
<wxl> built in user agent manager is cool
<lubot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, https://packages.debian.org/sid/qupzilla
<wxl> built in ad blocking
<wxl> aw man it was originally py but they went c++
<lubot2> <acheronuk> seemed to build for archs where webengine built
<wxl> tsimonq2: you should add gstreamer to the iso
<wxl> and maybe set a default user agent that's not qupzilla? we should play with that
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, If you tell me what deps there are, I'll consider it :)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> If it pulls in all of GTK, no way in hell
<wxl> it shouldn't
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: But either way, I don't have commit access to the seed.
<wxl> well get whoever does to do it
<wxl> we need basically gstreamer* from what i can tell
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Julien and Core Developers have access
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> So I'll probably do some local testing then if I agree, I'll propose an MP and poke someone to merge it.
<wxl> so unravel the depends, test it out against youtube.com/html5 and then tell julien what to do
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> i'm not finding any gtk crap right off
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad includes libgtk-3-0
<wxl> so we'll have to see if we can do without
<wxl> there's a LOT of other stuff in there tho
<wxl> gstreamer-qapt may be a way to get plugins without having to grab the sets
<wxl> someone will have to check it out
<wxl> is kf5 stuff going to pull in additional kde bits?
<wxl> acheronuk: ^^
<acheronuk> if by kf5 you mean actual frameworks, then might not be too much
<wxl> yeah ok
<lubot2> <acheronuk> there's a few distro (chakra maybe?) that use qupzilla by default, so may be worth looking what (if any) gsteamer stuff they put with it
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> hmmmm. a bit confusing to me whether that gstreamer requirement is for qupzilla before or after they switched to qtwebwngine, or both
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://betanews.com/2017/06/30/ubuntu-linux-artful-aardvark/ - I like how he refers to me as an Ubuntu Membership Board Member when that's not even relevant :P
<acheronuk> they like to pad things out, and sound knowledgable about people as well as the software/OS
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> o/
 * tsimonq2 is on computer finally
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf ALBERTO! Responded to your email.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> nice, you both voted for a different one LOL
<wxl> i replied all this time
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Who voted for the other one?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> let's see what the boss says, but I'm inclined to use Bloggerz. remember, wxl, that we're using our own content. so the result won't look exactly as that template. actually, I think it won't change much
<wxl> harumph
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> but the custom CSS code will be empty
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<wxl> that would be a benefit
<wxl> and responsive would be nice too
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> a lot
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> yes, Fruitful has a limited responsiveness
<wxl> respoinsiveness is a boon to our seo
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf: Make sure to make it beautiful with all of the Lubuntu colouuuaouuurs
<meetingology> tsimonq2: Error: "VikingRedwolf:" is not a valid command.
 * tsimonq2 kicks meetingology 
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> you mean red? :$
<tsimonq2> (British people and inserting random vowels in their words :P)
<tsimonq2> Uhm, no, blue. .___.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> let's change! PINK!!
<wxl> YESSSSSSSSSSSS
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> gaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!
<wxl> come on
<wxl> let's just come out and say it
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> say what?
<wxl> we're the most gay friendly distro
<wxl> LET"S DO RAINBOWS
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> damn right!
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> well, they're celebrating the world gay pride in Madrid now (last day)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> we could've put some rainbows somewhere
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> but we're still on time :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hey, I need those lubuntu-users and lubuntu-devel passwords :P
<wxl> no
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> no
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> the password is "cucumber"
<tsimonq2> wxl: So you'll go through and sort through the 200 messgaes stuck in there?
<wxl> UGH
<tsimonq2> wxl: I lost my password to my password manager that only held those passwords and I didn't back it up somewhere
<wxl> WHY CAN"T YOU GET A DAMN PASSWORD MANAGER
<wxl> oh
<wxl> my
<wxl> god
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I have one now .___.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> but we like to pretend we forgot them just to get your attention ^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: Next time I meet with my new boss, he's going to set me up with one
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've been meaning to do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's in 1 week or 2
<wxl> i'll send you an encrypted email with all of them
<wxl> you will not remove them
<tsimonq2> Bueno
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<wxl> you WILL NOT ask for them again
<wxl> do you understand?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> he will
<wxl> i'll probably have to do this later
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-02
<lubot> JManrique was added by: JManrique
<lubot> JManrique was removed by: JManrique
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Juan... nooooooo...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<redwolf> wxl, this is definitely the best theme for Lubuntu: https://pasteboard.co/Gz7Tdhd.jpg
<redwolf> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING1a08fbb527ee: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING1a08fbb527ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING9da94bf1802c: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING9da94bf1802c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING646bea627a8e: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING646bea627a8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGb4aa0f4ef275: Fix insecure-copyright-format-uri.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGb4aa0f4ef275
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGd0504225f209: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGd0504225f209
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING1f4d7b93f5ab: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGING1f4d7b93f5ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGd704485883e4: Fix erraneous whitespace in debian/rules.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTIMAGEFORMATSPACKAGINGd704485883e4
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: xfconf [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [4.13.4-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-26
<lubot> José Tomás Robert was added by: José Tomás Robert
 * genii waits now to see if Music Bot links gets posted
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING5847358ba886: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTFIVEWEBKITPACKAGING5847358ba886
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING6e163be2eb21: Start after systemd-logind] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING6e163be2eb21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING6ec82f2867cf: Check for the daemon name, not the full path] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING6ec82f2867cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING4357f0747c75: Update changelog for 0.17.0-2~1 release] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING4357f0747c75
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGING54bb79f88be8: Release to experimental] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGING54bb79f88be8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSDDMPACKAGINGdc6bdfe820ca: Update changelog for 0.17.0-2 release] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSDDMPACKAGINGdc6bdfe820ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING692c3d4154bc: Fix insecure-copyright-format-uri.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING692c3d4154bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING9d24235b98de: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSPACKAGING9d24235b98de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGc3ca7ecb2c15: Refresh patches for the new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGc3ca7ecb2c15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING2ad646e09212: Remove reverse-applicable assimp_big_endian.diff.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING2ad646e09212
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING71a365981093: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING71a365981093
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING0125c845e481: Update the copyright file for the new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING0125c845e481
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING03b7eeae2d4a: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING03b7eeae2d4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGd2aa206f5e6a: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGd2aa206f5e6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGING631743563105: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGING631743563105
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGING79975409b401: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGING79975409b401
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGING927f2cbae213: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGING927f2cbae213
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGab7e3fbd92e5: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGab7e3fbd92e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGc816c810742a: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGINGc816c810742a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCHARTSPACKAGING708111e365ad: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCHARTSPACKAGING708111e365ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGe390773660e6: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGe390773660e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING4459ed64a11f: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING4459ed64a11f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGb4186acb2541: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGb4186acb2541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING20d071116e24: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING20d071116e24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGaf2ee2ad0f44: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGINGaf2ee2ad0f44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING409b6ff783cd: Update the copyright file for the new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTVIRTUALKEYBOARDPACKAGING409b6ff783cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING3413b4a1843e: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING3413b4a1843e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING85d2e6d697f6: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING85d2e6d697f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING6adf26d4b26c: Remove ~ from debhelper depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING6adf26d4b26c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING8346f6758c30: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING8346f6758c30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING4b0d84987108: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING4b0d84987108
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING4b950e3fe8e6: Update copyright for new upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING4b950e3fe8e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING97585912b9a4: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGING97585912b9a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGINGd44230f2a82d: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTCONNECTIVITYPACKAGINGd44230f2a82d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGba84084ec70c: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGba84084ec70c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING0194e6256855: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING0194e6256855
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING6f24738d01bf: Bump debhelper compat to 11, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING6f24738d01bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING8cc3e5091d3d: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING8cc3e5091d3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING5c0bce4a8db3: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGING5c0bce4a8db3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGc96cf8d40d6e: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGc96cf8d40d6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGd4b2e2b8353a: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTQUICKCONTROLSTWOPACKAGINGd4b2e2b8353a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING3475f7ed7ab4: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING3475f7ed7ab4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGad96e6246c2d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGad96e6246c2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGf21689d6cc73: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGf21689d6cc73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING39b2ed2e261e: Remove ~ from debhelper dependency.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING39b2ed2e261e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGca4f5a821102: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGINGca4f5a821102
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING8b0c926f6bdc: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING8b0c926f6bdc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING92ee6e27bb73: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING92ee6e27bb73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING5e1e6e415e0f: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING5e1e6e415e0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING978fbfaa200c: Update copyright ref URL.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSCRIPTPACKAGING978fbfaa200c
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGINGcac9ea09d35c: Add debian/.gitattributes to use dpkg-mergechangelgs at merge time.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGINGcac9ea09d35c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING3285725c0df2: New upstream release.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING3285725c0df2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING628ed7f31682: Mark qtwayland5-doc[-html] as Multi-Arch: foreign.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING628ed7f31682
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING838fb5c55e3a: Update symbols files with current build log.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING838fb5c55e3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING63df40906940: Second round of symbols changes.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING63df40906940
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING75dbf5476f93: Bump Standards-Version to 4.1.4, no changes required.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING75dbf5476f93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING1261be8c8fd3: Bump dh compat to 11.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING1261be8c8fd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGINGfd85e4fc8405: require debhelper >= 11~.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGINGfd85e4fc8405
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING065ef714c386: Release to experimental.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTWAYLANDPACKAGING065ef714c386
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGbf3608b87ac3: New changelog entry.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGINGbf3608b87ac3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING19abdb5c9bf9: Update symbols files with buildds' logs.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING19abdb5c9bf9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTHREEDPACKAGING35ad3f7b4361: Release to experimental.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTHREEDPACKAGING35ad3f7b4361
<lubot> <Alan> Hello, i want to rezise an external hdd with gparted and parted, the hdd works fine, i access files and write and read without problems.
<lubot> The problem comes when opening gparted in 2 different machines, gparted crashes.
<lubot> I know this is not Lubuntu specific but i been researching without results yet
<wxl> @Alan this is not really a support channel, but I'd look through the logs
<lubot> <Alan> @wxl, Yup, i did that, its something with the header. I know this is not support, sorry
<wxl> @Alan get on IRC at #lubuntu and post what you got or use the mailing list. The details matter
<lubot> <Alan> Great. Thanks and sorry again
<wxl> @Alan np
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGb1c9ae7f6128: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGb1c9ae7f6128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGING5c7c5e1db01c: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGING5c7c5e1db01c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGda2a1c3d6ea7: Remove ~ from the debhelper dependency.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGda2a1c3d6ea7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGb201dc610c68: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGb201dc610c68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGd974ca0af8ab: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGd974ca0af8ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGING2cc1729599b4: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGING2cc1729599b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGa025c61b4bef: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTXELEVENEXTRASPACKAGINGa025c61b4bef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGc255fb82c665: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGc255fb82c665
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING943bf67e9c42: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING943bf67e9c42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING60b34f808495: Remove ~ from debhelper dependency.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING60b34f808495
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING04a3cd19c7f7: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING04a3cd19c7f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGcae84aa63e73: Fix insecure-copyright-format-uri.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGcae84aa63e73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING1f595705e822: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING1f595705e822
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGf7bc805bec43: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGINGf7bc805bec43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING47cf23ba60c5: Remove the dbgsym migration section of debian/rules; it isn't needed anymore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSERIALPORTPACKAGING47cf23ba60c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING5623f3a05653: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING5623f3a05653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGf9032e66cb29: Run update-maintainer for an upload to Ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGf9032e66cb29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGd23669471347: Upload to Ubuntu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGINGd23669471347
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING0fa24912d969: Install an architecture-specific file on arm64.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTMULTIMEDIAPACKAGING0fa24912d969
<tsimonq2> Doing a reboot of Phab.
<tsimonq2> Done. Should be up and working now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO0eb0144ad716: while True, not while 1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO0eb0144ad716
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO85fd5846f591: Consolidate variable names.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO85fd5846f591
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO89776971c2f1: Add very preliminary support for task info.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO89776971c2f1
<tsimonq2> lugito: T1
<tsimonq2> lugito: T1
<tsimonq2> There, cool.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-01
<tsimonq2> bug 123456
<ubot93> Bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<tsimonq2> Godo
<tsimonq2> *Good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO785aff3af773: Add (untested) IRC integration code.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO785aff3af773
<tsimonq2> lugito: info T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO60937be7c6c1: Fix obvious typo.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO60937be7c6c1
<tsimonq2> lugito: info T43
<tsimonq2> lugito1: info T43
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open]Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> \o/
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOdfa8d3deba49: Refine the output.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOdfa8d3deba49
<tsimonq2> lugito: info T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> Excellent!
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<tsimonq2> Ttest
<tsimonq2> lugito: Ttest
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOfa063eec730f: Add link highlighting for IRC.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOfa063eec730f
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> NICE.
<tsimonq2> Now...
<tsimonq2> lugito: info T43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Workflow integration for security updates: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T43
<tsimonq2> \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T31: Better IRC integration] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31#935
<tsimonq2> lugito: info T31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Better IRC integration: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T31
<tsimonq2> gooooood
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGINGc36cd239c29f: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGINGc36cd239c29f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING3be331bb8609: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING3be331bb8609
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING059d5112e66c: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING059d5112e66c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING9f88c4c348eb: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING9f88c4c348eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING8b27dfad9be6: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING8b27dfad9be6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING4dcd52de87c0: Fix insecure-copyright-format-uri.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTTRANSLATIONSPACKAGING4dcd52de87c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGING5a4d49d41993: New changelog entry.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGING5a4d49d41993
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGING4cd21224f52b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGING4cd21224f52b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGING2e875a424361: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.4, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGING2e875a424361
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGINGe11b416f8889: Update symbols from amd64 build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGINGe11b416f8889
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGING574046fee6ba: Upload to Experimental.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGING574046fee6ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGINGe604cac6181d: Bump build dependencies to 5.11.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGINGe604cac6181d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTSPEECHPACKAGING3537f5d2caec: Remove --parallel from debian/rules; it's already the default.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTSPEECHPACKAGING3537f5d2caec
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-24
<kc2bez> @teward001 I ran a build of Cala in stable and that went fine too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/is-ubuntu-not-dropping-32-bit-app-support-after-all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Rumors..
<kc2bez> The situation is pretty fluid obviously. 
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @teward001 I ran a build of Cala in stable and that went fine too.], so it didn't error on a phab HTTPS issue?
<kc2bez> correct. It had previously.
<lubot> <teward001> right, then I took a welder and welded in an internal CA cert local to ONLY the Lubuntu infrastructure into the trusted CA certs.
<lubot> <teward001> INTERNALLY the HTTPS certs are all from the internal CA that is being used here
<lubot> <teward001> but ONLY internally.
<lubot> <teward001> and they're trusted.
<lubot> <teward001> we'll have to do something similar for Lugito but
<lubot> <teward001> it should then 'just work' internally
<kc2bez> Nice.
<lubot> <teward001> yep.
<lubot> <teward001> it's nice that i know my way around OpenSSL and the x509 command lol
<kc2bez> Indeed. Thanks for your work on that.
<teward> not that hard
<teward> esp. when you start rolling a GUI client (XCA has its uses lol)
<guiverc2> screenfetch:  on a 'live' daily screenfetch reports DE as LXDE, but on my installed (primary) system it's reporting as LXQt - why would it be different?  (1798364 bug)  ; unimportant but if anyone knows they can put me out of my misery
<guiverc2> fyi:  i'm not asking for anyone to look, just if you know off the top of your head
<guiverc2> qa-test: opening all menu items in ACCESSORIES - when I got to QtPass it reported error, "GnuPG not found \n Install gpg using your favorite package manager or download it from GnuPG.org"   (I'm ignoring, noting only in comments, let me know if lp.bug.report is needed)
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a bug for that already. I don't have it handy here on my phone though.
<guiverc2> not a problem, I'll find it, THANKS kc2bez 
<guiverc2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpass/+bug/1829693
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1829693 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Daily ISO (May 19) QtPass error GnuPG not found" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <kc2bez> There it is^. Thanks guiverc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations to @N0um3n0 for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu project!
<teward> @tsimonq2 fix invitations on the irc channel for members
<teward> ERR:NeedInvite
<lubot> <kc2bez> Congratulations @N0um3n0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> @tsimonq2 fix invitations on the irc channel for members], You mean that channel that totally doesn't exist 😉
<teward> :P
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [Congratulations @N0um3n0], Thanks !!!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Congratulations to @N0um3n0 for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu proje …], 👍👍👍👍
<wxl> aw man! https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/06/24/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was just reading that.
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/g-o-o-d-b-y-e-f-o-r-e-v-e-r-i386/108
<lubot> <lynorian> I kind of wish stuff would all be ported to 64 bit so that apt update would run faster not having to hit the server for 32 bit
<wxl> tl;dr we're being held back by the fact that gamers are lazy sods
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Game developers
<wxl> i'm considering game developers as gamers themselves (fairly safe bet), but also those gamers that are not developers that insist on playing super old games
<wxl> with that logic we should bring back VAX!
<lubot> <lynorian> I am partial to baldur's gate myself
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [I kind of wish stuff would all be ported to 64 bit so that apt update would run …], Silly question, maybe i386 support could be added on the demand? I agree most people won't use it, but some will, even for playing old games (civilization 4 in my case).
<wxl> if it's offered at all, it requires testing, so blah
<wxl> it's an all or nothing sort of thing
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> It already is as far as I know. Ubuntu proper usually has multilib turned off by default.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Are we somehow affected by this? Do we have 32-bit libs in our packages?
<lubot> <lynorian> so does lubuntu by default
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then you're not hitting it and it isn't slowing you down
<lubot> <lynorian> unless you have to install stuff for it that uses 32 bit
<wxl> oooh kde confirmed my bug that ark can't DND to pcmanfm-qt https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408233
<ubot93> KDE bug 408233 in ark "ark cannot drag and drop to pcmanfm-qt" [Normal, Confirmed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, an offtopic question, since you hate php, what do you suggest for webpages? run on server side.
<wxl> @HMollerCl static ones :)
<lubot> <teward001> Django driven pages.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will take a look at django, problem is that most web hosting (still) doesn't have python.
<lubot> <teward001> "web hosting"
<lubot> <teward001> ugh shared hosting sucks
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<lubot> <teward001> if you're doing that, static pages
<lubot> <teward001> no dynamic content, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> static.  pages.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: `do we have the original for the release cycle image (svg or something?) https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [static.  pages.], afaik, but php is kind of static
<lubot> <teward001> no
<lubot> <teward001> not PHP
<lubot> <teward001> PHP is evil
<lubot> <teward001> burn PHP
<lubot> <teward001> static HTML.  no dynamic content.  no nothing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why?
<lubot> <teward001> static.  HTML.  pages.
<lubot> <teward001> you don't see the security data feeds I do :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa, but if I need to query database, whoch othe roption I have?
<lubot> <teward001> why does your site need to query a db lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [why does your site need to query a db lol], ur a database
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 no, you are.  you know nothing though 'cause I injected a worm into the code that truncated all tables
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I need to query databases to get the info I want to show.
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl  … 1. You have to configure the db securely … 2. You have to configure the webserver securely … 3. You have to program the web app securely
<lubot> <aptghetto> Have a look at the owasp top 10 to have  an idea, what can and will happen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @aptghetto why php is worse than other in this?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Basically, PHP makes it very easy to fail
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you are not used to program with php (professionally), there are easier frameworks/languages. But the problems remain the same.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like symfony
<lubot> <aptghetto> I know php only from school and it is enough for me not to use it. Take the language you know best, follow design patterns and best practices and let review your code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and which language is better for web development then¡
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I did once a project from scratch with Django 2.0
<lubot> <aptghetto> It has a lot of features, but it was only in an internal network.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks for the info
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-25
<lubot> wxl was added by: wxl
<lubot> wxl23 was added by: wxl23
<tsimonq2> Congratulations to guiverc for becoming an official member of the Lubuntu project!
<lubot> <teward001> oh lookit, the @wxl23 is on Telegram now!
<lubot> <jpoly1219> Django is awesome :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl23 welcome welcome welcome
<wxl> hey Eickmeyer you know anyone good with graphics that might be interested in being a regular lubuntu contributor?
<lubot> <teward001> you mean other than yourself... oh wait that's right, you're not a graphics guy :)
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we could create an algorithm to create a randomized wallpaper following some kind of random walk....
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Not off the top of my head, unles eylul would want to help with something.
<Eickmeyer> Of course, that depends on the scope.
<Eickmeyer> She's in a bit of non-commital right now.
<wxl> well, we just really have no one really contributing artwork right now. and we suck at it, so. :)
<wxl> here's the last wallpaper we made https://childrendrawingcenter.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Nightmares-among-Children.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: you didn't like me random walk idea?
<wxl> believe it or not @HMollerCl it's not very artistic. i've tried before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XD
<lubot> <teward001> ooh ooh ooh I know.  ***FRACTAL ART BACKGROUNDS!***  *shot repeatedly*   (I am just joking but still xD)
<wxl> simon insane? he went from noob to dd in like what an hour?
<lubot> <teward001> in public yes
<lubot> <teward001> behind closed doors
<lubot> <teward001> ... well...
<wxl> DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE 3D FRACTAL ART!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> randow walk fractals!!!!!
 * wxl passes the Dutchie to the left hand side
<Eickmeyer> Uh... wow.
<lubot> <teward001> I believe the wxl has failed
<lubot> <teward001> again
<wxl> see what i mean?
<Eickmeyer> And here I thought I was nuts. Where have you people been my whole life?
<lubot> <teward001> *drags wxl out back and ties them to a post*
<wxl> i can't even figure out what channel to type in and you expect me to provide art??!?!!??!@?@@@Y!$&*^^&^^&!^&!&&&7™
<Eickmeyer> I'm willing to bet eylul is sleeping at the moment (she lives in Istanbul, or therebouts), but you can ask her in #ubuntustudio-offtopic. Ping her Telegram handle (@azbulutlu)
<Eickmeyer> She might be willing to help with something. She's got a great imagination.
<kc2bez> Perhaps some sort of contest? Though I have no idea what we could offer in reward? 
<TJ-> did someone mention art?
<lubot> <teward001> the Walter did
<wxl> yes!
<wxl> you do art, too, oh kernel master?
<TJ-> wxl: it has been known :)
<wxl> TJ-: well we could use some wallpapers and a new lenny (our mascot) and our release graph needs to be updated and... and...
<TJ-> wxl: what's wrong with the 19.04 wallpaper? I liked that and then when I was testing the 19.10 due to the boot failure issue I was shocked to see the jagged triangles; very jarring 
<TJ-> oh I have a lenny in my uniemoji >> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<wxl> TJ-: nothing's wrong with 19.04 but would like to do something different with every release
<wxl> but afaik that hasn't changed so if you're seeing those darn triangles i'm going to throw hands really quick
<TJ-> wxl: why not be subtle... change the colour slightly or something
<kc2bez> We need an ermine Lenny
<wxl> ^^^ that
<TJ-> which that?
<wxl> i don't know that we have the originals anymore
<wxl> ermine lenny
<kc2bez> We missed a dingo Lenny :(
<wxl> i know
<wxl> it makes me sad and upset
<wxl> which is why we really need an art person!!!
<TJ-> lenny is the penguin thing small in the corner on the phabriactor page?
<wxl> yep
<TJ-> it's SVG?
<TJ-> is it packaged?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<wxl> there's various svg's that you can use
<wxl> we should make a lenny package :)
<kc2bez> Lennify your Lubuntu
<TJ-> yes, there should be. Who are these mythical art and marketing teams?
<TJ-> I have to say, most of those poses look like lenny is either constipated or confused 
<TJ-> the eyes should be more vertically oval, and the pupils in matching positions
<wxl> it was made by rafael/redwolf who stepped down :(
<wxl> @tsimonq2: were there some special license considerations on raf's artwork?
<TJ-> the art itself is very good, and a nice set of alternatives
<wxl> we have another artwork person that really helped us get there with 18.10 but they've been busy
<wxl> so it's kind of.. no one
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
<TJ-> is the copyright licence clearly recorded; that's always the major issue if not handled from the start
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
<wxl> i'll have tsimonq2 get back to us on that; i'm just going by memory :/
<wxl> also the release cycle image at the bottom here needs fixed https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<kc2bez> wxl: is lugito not working?
<wxl> apparently not
<wxl> wait
<wxl> yeah lugito
<wxl> telegram is ok
<kc2bez> Yeah not lubot lugito our phab tie in. 
<kc2bez> Geez, punctuation might have added clarity to that^
<wxl> oh hm i should probably do this in screen huh
<kc2bez> It helps if you get dumped :P
<wxl> ok i think we're set now
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
 * wxl sighs
 * kc2bez is sorry
<kc2bez> No worries wxl I just thought I'd mention that I noticed it. 
<wxl> ugh i'm installing tmux i can't deal with this screen crap
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
<wxl> well invalid password for lugito, so that's a thing
<wxl> but also ssl.SSLError: [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:847)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: fix lugito love you bye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> loljk ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: probably just a simple amtter of getting a new cert from phab
<wxl> ..but if that's going to be a thing we might have to automate processes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's @teward001's fun
<wxl> @teward001 how can i easily grow root on an lxd container? zfs if it matters
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 does Lugito inherit from the system ca-certificates store or does it roll its own
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: good question
<lubot> <teward001> thatd be a question for #lxcontainers
<lubot> <teward001> I dont have the answer
<wxl> kk
<lubot> <teward001> are we out of space or smth?
<lubot> <teward001> and as for the certs
<lubot> <teward001> if Lugito inherits from ca-certificates
<lubot> <teward001> I just have to add the internal CA to Lugito's server
<lubot> <teward001> and Simon has to restart the bot
<lubot> <teward001> and it should then verify
<lubot> <teward001> without issue
<wxl> i can do the restart
<lubot> <teward001> ok give me 30 minutes I am dead tired from work today
<lubot> <teward001> it was a stressful day so I need a short rest
<wxl> all good. i'm here for another 2 hours
<wxl> and meanwhile i'm faffing around with this enormous zip file and how to deal with it *sigh*
<wxl> and refreshing the status page of work's payment processor which had a power outage at 9am and has been down ALL DAY ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 does Lugito inherit from the system ca-certificates store or does it r …], No clue
<lubot> <teward001> OK we will need to test that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waaait...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lugito is the one still on my personal server
<wxl> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I still need to move that over
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> there's a container for it
<lubot> <teward001> hail hydra.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not there
<wxl> it's there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's running
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: doesnt mean it's actually there yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it's there], The config is old
<wxl> well go fix it then!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm 110% sure, wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will
<wxl> is that not a matter of a git pull?
 * wxl pokes tsimonq2 
 * wxl gathers the heavy artillery
<lubot> <teward001> well if Simon's lugito is not working right that's a different issue heh
<lubot> <teward001> Phab from outside the infra will hit the valid Let's Encrypt normally AIUI
<lubot> <teward001> if not then Simon needs to add this root cert we have for internal to Lugito
<lubot> <teward001> or move it to LXD already
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ears perk up
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Someone say infra running on LXD?
<wxl> all of ours does except for lugito apparently :/
<wxl> Dear Mutsuko,
<wxl> ugh
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-26
<lubot> <teward001> *sits on Dalton*
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> But how?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Manually? What manages it?
<lubot> <teward001> the core infra is all containerized in a single server to isolate the envs from each other for cleanliness.  All LXD containers are mirrored weekly to an LXD server I have here at home for backups.  most of the deployed infra just runs itself
<lubot> <teward001> initial setup was done by yours truly and Simon for some of it
<lubot> <teward001> and by core infra we mean Phab, Weblate (translations), Discourse, CI (Jenkins), etc.
<lubot> <teward001> some stuff is still in Canonical's stacks like ISOs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's defined which kernel will be on 19.10?
<lubot> <teward001> ask the Kernel Team that one
<lubot> <teward001> not sure we reached kernel freeze yet - probably did but I dont have the freezes schedule right in front of me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm ubuntu wiki tells me that next kernel meeting will be tuesday 1oth nov. 2015....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry,
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 10th.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<lubot> <teward001> they lurk on IRC in #ubuntu-kernel but I need the Eoan dev schedule lol
<lubot> <teward001> phone is derping with the wiki
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Feature Freeze: August 22, 2019 …     Kernel Freeze: September 26, 2019 …     Final Freeze: October 10, 2019
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/05/ubuntu-19-10-release-features
<lubot> <teward001> also from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <teward001> which i trust more 😜
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I'm doing the meta update thing, so far so good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and not, it takes tooooooo long,I went to bed and my system didn't woke up. Will try in another system tonight.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i could run it in my container if you want. it's always running
<lubot> <HMollerCl> would be nice
<wxl> Eickmeyer: did Studio have a failure with updating apt-xapian-index on today's ISO?
<Eickmeyer> wxl: I haven't seen a fail mail...
 * Eickmeyer goes to check some schtuff
<wxl> might be a timing thing. yours might build later
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Probably. I'll let you know if I get a fail mail. As far as I can see, ours is still 20190625, which means it might still be building. Usually it's done by about Noon PDT.
<wxl> kk
<tsimonq2> tl;dr Lubuntu ISO builds are failing because apt-xapian-index is depending on a deprecated python-apt feature that python-apt removed in the latest release.
<teward> i saw an email giving a heads up about the apt change a few weeks ago I think
<wxl> how did all the others pass through today?
<teward> about that section being removed and might cause issues
<teward> wxl: it's Simon's fault?
<tsimonq2> We're the only one that depends on apt-xapian-index.
<tsimonq2> (Assuming it's only failing for us.)
<wxl> Studio, Kylin, and Budgie are on yesterday's
<wxl> Studio may not have a problem though
<wxl> i *thought* others used it
<wxl> i seem to remember kubuntu did but i could be wrong
<wxl> post-malone?
<tsimonq2> wat? XD
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also, ECHAN
<wxl> no, i wanted to carry that over here :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> do we need it, especially if it's problematic and orphaned?
<tsimonq2> No clue.
<TJ-> as it's a Recommends of libqapt I'd have thought it is only needed if there are QT based software search tools using libqapt, like qapt-deb-installer 
<kc2bez> We have qapt-deb-installer. I think we added it for Disco. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> We have qapt-deb-installer. I think we added it for Disco.], yes, we did
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cause otherwise ark wanted to open them
<wxl> @HMollerCl doesn't discover do those now, too?
<kc2bez> Discover should be able to as well. 
<kc2bez> But Discover...
<wxl> discover is getting better soon
<wxl> really there's very little wrong with it
<wxl> the major problem is the lack of progress indicators and that's on the way
<kc2bez> It is way better already. 
<wxl> this is the "slow" thing
<wxl> it's a perception, not a reality
<wxl> we don't think of synaptic, apt, etc. as slow because we see an indicator, but they take the same amount of time
<wxl> let's just get rid of it and be done with it. anyone got a problem with that?
<kc2bez> It does use some resources on launch but it settles down shortly after. 
<wxl> or maybe we wait to see how things settle out with upstream
<wxl> thoughts, @tsimonq2 ?
<lynorian> wxl discover doesn't install cli apps from a gui
<lubot> <HMollerCl> let me try discover again in my old machines.
<wxl> try it with a cli app of some kind. tmux, let's say, @HMollerCl
<wxl> oh i guess i need to upload lubuntu-meta
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my guess is that discover will consume uneeded resources only for open a .deb, like refreshing cache and others.
<wxl> right, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't quite have a preference.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if muon does, muon is a better option.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Yep, got a fail mail. You're not alone.
<lubot> <teward001> let's all blame Simon
<lubot> <teward001> because reasons.
 * Eickmeyer throws @tsimonq2 under a bus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [let's all blame Simon], we could also sue him XD
<tsimonq2> hey XD
<TJ-> I think you don't need to worry if the issue a FTBFS - is that the case?
<wxl> no it's not TJ- 
<TJ-> wxl: I thought it was due to apt-xapian-index failing due to python-apt changes?
<wxl> it fails but not fails to build
<TJ-> wxl: sorry, fails *tests* 
<TJ-> wxl: without seeing the fail logs hard to tell, but I suspect this commit addresses the issue:  https://salsa.debian.org/apt-team/python-apt/commit/68227b7f16a8e3a2569368cabe2dff03468336b3
<wxl> TJ-: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/430708403/buildlog_ubuntu_eoan_amd64_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> don't think that's it
<TJ-> wxl: you're correct; thanks for the log. Here's the commit that broke it: https://salsa.debian.org/apt-team/python-apt/commit/fedd51be48be53d00d386c45eab8f63f462db202
<TJ-> "* The `section` attribute has been removed from :class:`apt_pkg.Package`"
<wxl> yep nice catch
<TJ-> Looks like you need to report a regression bug against that as it broke apt-xapian-index
<TJ-> I was looking through the python-apt mailing list but couldn't find any discussion on removing those features
<wxl> there's this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=931132
<ubot93> Debian bug 931132 in apt-xapian-index "apt-xapian-index: please enable autopkgtests" [Important, Open]
<wxl> and this https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=931133
<ubot93> Debian bug 931133 in apt-xapian-index "apt-xapian-index: unusable after recent python-apt update due to usage of deprecated Package.section attribute" [Important, Open]
<wxl> which should, in reverse order, fix the problem and keep it from happening again
<TJ-> wxl: apt-xapian-index has been removed from Debian experimental
<tsimonq2> Removal from Debian Experimental means nothing.
<tsimonq2> Debian Experimental is just a test pocket.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: sorry, I got myself confused here
<tsimonq2> ah :)
<tsimonq2> np
 * TJ- has a fever today and is quite spaced out
<TJ-> I think I need to turn off this flourescent green colour theme
<TJ-> I suppose the question is, how long will it take for the fix to percolate through
<TJ-> looks like there's a bugette in Setting up uuid-runtime (2.33.1-0.1ubuntu2) .. too
<TJ-> it's creating the group before the user and causing "Warning: The home dir /run/uuidd you specified can't be accessed: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> or maybe not; that's weird! "Not creating home directory `/run/uuidd'."
<wxl> @tsimonq2: um. i'm confused. it doesn't seem that when i build lubuntu-meta it GPG signs anything, though afaik you need to force debuild to NOT do so. i just did the same thing on libfm-qt6 and all is well. but of course dput gets unhappy without a signature. catch-22?
<wxl> alias "cd.."="cd .."
<wxl> don't tell me you wish you had it at least at one point XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: debuild -S -d *-us -uc*
<tsimonq2> Those two flags go without signing it.
<wxl> yeah i *want* to sign it
<tsimonq2> However, if you're sponsoring an upload, you still need to run debsign -kMYKEYIDHERE /path/to/source.changes
<wxl> so `debuild -S` should just do it afaik. it's done it on everything i've ever done
<wxl> it does the debsign for that matter
<wxl> which is why i have DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> but there i'll just debsign it myself i guess
<wxl> i just don't understand why that's the case. it's super bizarre
<wxl> should i NOT be uploading lubuntu-meta? is this actually generated?
<tsimonq2> Well, does the changelog check out?
<tsimonq2> Wait
<tsimonq2> Are you sponsoring this?
<wxl> well i'm trying to figure it out
<wxl> that was my intention but now things are going all weird
<wxl> the changelog is your script
<wxl> or some script
<tsimonq2> What is in the changelog?
<wxl> this is the big update https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3cdce7d79da6891daa2f3879f8aada7b6e1fc177
<wxl> it seems messed up
<wxl> but does that explain why it doesn't GPG sign? noooooooo
<tsimonq2> Nope, just dch -r
<tsimonq2> Then try
<wxl> hah
<wxl> it does explain it
<wxl> *b*i*z*a*r*e* but cool
<wxl> ~lubuntu-packaging wasn't subscribed to lubuntu-meta bugs *FACEPALM*
<wxl> anyone want to go through and triage it would make my day https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<lubot> <teward001> some we can ix easy wxl
<lubot> <teward001> 'search: 14.04 OR Trusty OR Precise OR 12.04 OR {InterimReleases}   |   ACTION: Close.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<TJ-> I'm working on Bug #1828663  -- looks to be a polkit problem
<ubot93> Bug 1828663 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 QT interfaces not properly working where more then one sudoer configured" [Undecided, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828663
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TJ- [<TJ-> I'm working on Bug #1828663  -- looks to be a polkit problem], damned politicians....
<TJ-> Looks to be a segfault in lxqt-policykit 
<wxl> @HMollerCl you'll find network-manager-gnome is now in lubuntu-meta
<lubot> <HMollerCl> goof
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as soon as we have a new iso I will test it and if works change the defaut coneection-editor for nm-tray in nm-tray package.
<wxl> might take a while given the apt-xapian-index issue
<TJ-> I came up with a 1-line fix for that :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we didn't we have Tj- before?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> TJ-
<wxl> no but tj is a god send :)
<kc2bez> +1
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/gQyRjhM.jpg Hello. This is not a Walpaper proposal, this is just a small experiment made from a change in the hummingbird image of the Lubuntu 1804 wallpaper.
<wxl> i like the direction you're headed with that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> me too
<kc2bez> Hmm, makes me think about our SDDM background too.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I was just playing around 😊
<kc2bez> Here is some inspiration perhaps: https://github.com/Rokin05/SDDM-Themes/tree/master/.github/medias/screenshots/arc
<kc2bez> With the humming bird image that @JyotiGomes has started on for a backdrop.
<lubot> <lynorian> @JyotiGomes [<reply to image>], that looks really cool
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I think that if later Lubuntu will have a logo of its own, replacing the lxqt logo (which is not specific to Lubuntu but rather to LXQt), it could well be this Lubuntu 1804 hummingbird. I do not know who created it, but it's fine. The hummingbird is a super fast, intelligent bird, active, effective and very beautiful 🙂
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Here is some inspiration perhaps: https://github.com/Rokin05/SDDM-Theme …], they work in lubuntu or are they only for plasma?
<kc2bez> Here are the manual install instructions: https://github.com/Rokin05/SDDM-Themes#-others-environments--manual-install-
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Here are the manual install instructions: https://github.com/Rokin05/SD …], Ok, thanks!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/NFShh6G.jpg Just more this version of color, I do not want to annoy you too much
<wxl> not that one so much
<TJ-> With my Blind Society hat on, I'd ask you to consider how these images will be perceived by visually impaired people, who need strong contrasts and also have a better experience when certain colours are used
<wxl> there's probably a design guideline for that somewhere..
<TJ-> Re the policykit issue; looks like there may be two problems but I'm not familiar enough with the code bases to figure it out. 1) should a user already a member of "sudo" group even be prompted to select the user they wish to authenticate as?  and 2) when they do something goes wrong and there's a SIGSEGV which looks like it may be caused in libpolkit-qt5 
<TJ-> I've updated the bug report but not sure I can take it much further
<wxl> might have to dig upstream and see if there's anything sensible that shakes out of the trees
<TJ-> Already done that; there don't appear to be any relevant commits (in fact very few commits in recent times at all)
<wxl> to be clear i'm referring to lxqt-policykit.. or maybe even the lxqt-config-users or whatever it is
<TJ-> right, I looked at that and libpolkit-qt5
<TJ-> Looks like tsimonq2 is the committer on github for lxqt-policykit and the recent changes have been predominently translations
<wxl> i know with lxqt there's often a lot of chatter that happens in issues, so sometimes i just dig in there for keywords and see if i can shake something out
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-27
<TJ-> hmm, mayne not a commiter; I misread, he's an author (of a translation)
<TJ-> ha, no, I was correct the first time, "committer" !
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @TJ- [<TJ-> With my Blind Society hat on, I'd ask you to consider how these images wil …], What I sent was only the result of a small and quick experience but I will take this into account in possible future suggestions.  If you agree, I can, from time to time, send some different suggestions, which can never be used without any pr
<lubot> oblem
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Or, if you think it is better, I could create a "Lubuntu Art" channel that would concentrate the suggestions of all those who want to make proposals for Wallpapers or other artistic things for Lubuntu
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl [<wxl> i seem to remember kubuntu did but i could be wrong], yep, Kubuntu livefs build failed today
<lubot> <acheronuk> A 'fixed' apt-xapian-index build is currently migrating to release pocket, so hopefully image builds later today might be fixed
<lubot> <acheronuk> Kubuntu iso rebuild went ok
<TJ-> Bug #1828663 looks like a big long-running mess of pure crap in policykit - not sure how or where a solution is going to come from, but it is *nasty*
<ubot93> Bug 1828663 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "policykit failures due to internal user id mismatch" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1828663
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [A 'fixed' apt-xapian-index build is currently migrating to release pocket, so ho …], Sweeet thanks
<teward> fun fact it's already in release pocket AFAICT
<tsimonq2> teward: Yep, so when images automatically respin in less than an hour, it'll be pulled in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the apt-xapian-index upgrade already in my system.
<teward> assuming things go smoothly :P
<teward> wait this apt looks like Python
<teward> apt related package*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (still downloading)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @teward [<teward> fun fact it's already in release pocket AFAICT], Yes, I did say it was migrating to release
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: and network-manager-gnome also came to me as an upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (so everyone that has 19.10 will se 2 tray icons from now on since xdg are not put into ~ to avoid nm-applet to autostart)}
<teward> acheronuk: it looks to me like this needs a partial rewrite for Python 3
<teward> even with your 'fixes' included
<lubot> <acheronuk> Not MY fixes
<teward> hmm
<lubot> <acheronuk> That was Julian
<teward> well i should probably still make a note this thing is heavily written with internal libs dependent on cPickle which is a Python2 ism and a few other headaches
<teward> remind me why this package is a requisite again?
<wxl> TJ-: that policykit bug doesn't JUST affect us does it?
<TJ-> wxl: apparently not, but it does only affect lubuntu via the user-groups changing. I tested Xubuntu and its 19.10 is fine in that regard
<teward> it's simon's fault.
<teward> *shot*
<TJ-> wxl: there are o many layers of indirection it is impossible to follow. Reading the upstream policykit bug even the 2 most experienced developers don't see to know what to do with their own code - total mess!
<wxl> TJ-: might be good to go through all the different flavors. that might shed some light on things.
<TJ-> wxl: I'm leaving it at this point; not much more I can do, and I've already spent 10 hours investigating it
<teward> TJ-: you need a life if all you do is investigate this stuff lol
<TJ-> wxl: as I said in the bug report, there appear to be 2 issues, and due to the indrection the presumed main one (that pk shouldn't even be prompting for a password for a user with 'sudo' membership) is a nightmare to trace, since there's dbus messages all over the place
<wxl> TJ-: thanks for all the help :)
<TJ-> wxl: ^^^ that part made my suspect simply a badly written policykit rule or action but I couldn't see anything that had changed in that regard. I even reverted the recent polkit "handle negative UID/GID values" series of patches cherry-picked from upstream 0.116 on a hunch they may be the cause, but it still happens with those gone
<TJ-> from what I can see the devs at Red Hat have neither the time nor inclination to fix their mess
<TJ-> Something I got annoyed about in all my testing is, there is NO indication once logged in to the GUI a to what user account you're using - it really ought to be shown somewhere, even if hidden as "Logout of XXXXX" - several times I got myself confused as to which account I was testing
<wxl> fair complaint
<TJ-> maybe there's a panel plugin that already does it that could be added?
<wxl> @HMollerCl you said we would see 2 tray icons? not only do i find this not to be true but also i thought we took steps to avoid that particular thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We took steps, but since is a config thing, in xdg, xdg info might not get copied to existing users
<lubot> <HMollerCl> New users wont see it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have you restarted the system after upgrade?
<wxl> i just did a fresh install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In a fresh install it won't appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's only for people that had already 19.10 installed and an existing user
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> huh
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> i get it, though
<wxl> too bad, so sad for those people. that's what you get using the bleeding edge XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since is a config in ~ it shouldn't be apply to existing users I think
<wxl> too bad i throttled over the previous install or i could test it but it probably doesn't matter
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's a .desktop in ~/autostart
<TJ-> Could yuo add a simple one-time wrapper around the new applet that asks the user if they want to switch, and if they assent, removes the 'old' from the user's config ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will check as soon as I'm in my pc again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TJ- [<TJ-> Could yuo add a simple one-time wrapper around the new applet that asks th …], Or a script that force the copy of the .desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That disables the autostart
<TJ-> I was thinking more of a one-time "welcome to the new release" dialog that gives sone "whats' new" info and also, for issues such as this, has options the user can assent to to change their profile. A common framework for it, rather than a 1-off for the network GUI issue 
<lubot> <kc2bez> TJ- like a welcome center? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T17
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez you two have powers to invite me to -members?
<tsimonq2> I do
<tsimonq2> sec
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh you mean on telegram. Yeah only tsimonq2
<wxl> @tsimonq2: now do -council
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/4GtnK3C.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Donate to Lubuntu! … The Lubuntu Team is happy to announce that we now have ways that you can directly donate to the project and purchase apparel. … More info here: https://lubuntu.me/donate-to-lubuntu/ … Donate/purchase apparel here: https://lubuntu.me/donate/
<TJ-> kc2bez: thanks, that sounds like what I'm meaning. Shame there is no screenshot or overview of the design ideas behind it... or maybe there are but they're elsewhere?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't been involved in the Welcome Center other than I know it has been in the works. There is a repository for it. https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/welcome/
<TJ-> kc2bez: yes, I looked at that before asking :)
<TJ-> kc2bez: do you know if the list of tasks needing new code is up-to-date? Even from the little I've picked up in this chat recently I have the sense that some may be crossed off?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you look in the mockup directory there are a couple of images but I think that is all there is as of right now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The list of tasks needing new code is fairly new but let me take a look.
<TJ-> kc2bez: thanks for being my eyes; I think I read that directoy name as "cockup/" :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<TJ-> kinda relates to how I sometimes view my own code the first time around :p
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think this is pretty accurate as far as I know. https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/new-code/
<TJ-> Is T29 native  nm-tray connection editor related to what I saw discussed earlier about the network icons in the task-tray?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, Hans has been working on that with wxl.
<wxl> well, i've been helping foster it
<wxl> really @HMollerCl has been doing all the work
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have been bouncing ideas back forth.
<lubot> <kc2bez> *and
<lubot> <kc2bez> typing is hard
<wxl> a bit but again i've not been doing much
<wxl> just pointing in the right direction when he needs help XD
<TJ-> wxl: I'm a little confused, can you help me? I've seen the earlier discussion about the two icons in the panel, am I correct in thinking that icon is "just" a network status display currently and that you want that to be able to open a GUI connection editor, which is what T29 is about?
<wxl> ok let me remind myself here XD
<TJ-> haha *yay* it's not just me then!
<TJ-> I suspect I have the bandwidth to tackle a few of the items on that list; it'd be a refreshing change from chasing other people's bugs to chasing my own!
<wxl> oh i just can't keep track of everything XD
<wxl> so last thing i did was update the seed to include network-manager-gnome https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3cdce7d79da6891daa2f3879f8aada7b6e1fc177
<wxl> i did this because we decided to use it until T29 gets fixed https://phab.lubuntu.me/D12
<wxl> the thing about the two icons was adding a Desktop Entry to default settings to keep nm-applet from autostarting https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
<TJ-> wxl: right, so nm-applet is distinct from a connection editor
<wxl> yup
<TJ-> OK, makes more sense now. I kinda thought maybe this talk of the icon meant t29 was now done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> TJ-b as soon as I'm in my computer I can explain it better to you
<TJ-> @HMollerCl I think I've figured it out now, but I'd be interested to know where T29 has got to in terms of deciding how to implement it.
<TJ-> wxl: I'd added a comment to the top entry, T32, a few days ago. If that approach is considered feasible I'd tackle that. As I see it the easy part would be adding dm-verity into the live-build; the larger effort would be handling any errors it reported up the chain through console and GUI (depending on when a failure was detected, and in what) to inform the user.
<TJ-> wxl: I could also add to T17 Welcome Center code to handle the "your user profile has configuration we would like to change because..." functionality if that is considered a useful approach
<TJ-> wxl: also, T34, smart package removal... from my digging into Calameres for the boot-failure issue I'm pretty certain there is code there to do that already, or the strong potential to add that (to Calamares) easily
<TJ-> wxl: and finally (!!) T68 provide support for installing 3rd party drivers - I've worked on that are a little in the past so is something I could at least spec-out and most likely code as a calameres module
<lubot> <HMollerCl> TJ- are you miker256 on phab?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, he's TJ
<lubot> <HMollerCl> TJ-: on T29, it would be nice to have our own qt nm-connection-editor, but I think it is a lot of work becasue we also need to prvide GUI to VPN connections. And mantain all that.
<kc2bez> TJ- re: T68 Calamares has some of this functionality already. I think we just need to enable it. There was some rework being done upstream on it. 
<TJ-> @HMollerCl I agree and is what I was thinking too, it's definitely a long term project and a lot of work, *unless* we can find a "sneaky" way to piggy back off the network-manager-*-gnome packages. By that I mean we could run a 'translator' script on their XML UI description files to create the equivalent for Qt, and possibly also for at least creating class/function declarations for the required
<TJ-> source.
<TJ-> kc2bez: I think that may be what I saw then because I have vague memories that the bug I dealt with was partially caused by the package-removal code running too earlier and removing something that was required by a later step.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TJ- [<TJ-> @HMollerCl I agree and is what I was thinking too, it's definitely a long …], is not that simple, I ported software-properties driver tab and there are gui components that doesn't have equivalent if you want to take3 a look you can read https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and, giving that we only would use gtk when configuring networks (that doesn't happen a lot) I don't think is priority. But wxl and @tsimonq2 might disagree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I didn't end up with the 2 tray icons. Maybe the tray icon only appear when is installed manually? ANd giving that, maybe the hidden .desktop can/should be erased?
<TJ-> @HMollerCl nice documentation; thanks, I'll keep that handy!
<kc2bez> TJ-: upstream closed the calamares bugs that tsimonq2 put in for the license module https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1125 and https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1124 We should be good to go with the version we have in 19.10 currently
<ubot93> Issue 1125 in calamares/calamares "License module doesn't understand not being required" [Closed]
<ubot93> Issue 1124 in calamares/calamares "License module and contextualprocess together don't work correctly with global variables" [Closed]
<wxl> oh hey we forgot
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> ^ i'm thinking i should add @JyotiGomes and TJ- to that list. no?
<lynorian> is tsimonq2 here?
<wxl> probably not, he rarely is :)
<lynorian> so my turn
<lynorian> Fixed session settings basic screenshot
<lynorian> Major work on features for kde partition manager
<lynorian> Made manualy changing time more detailed along with searching for your timezone
<lynorian> note on tab complete to appendix c for command line
<lynorian> process sorting by users in qps
<lynorian> compose screenshot for trojita
<lynorian> kde partition manager prefrneces +screenshots , smart data , and partition properties
<lynorian> qtpass now has stub
<lynorian> slide backgrounds in libreoffice impress now have screenshots
<lynorian> libreoffice impress theme at startupo now has theme and 
<lynorian> searching in nobleNote and bold and italics  
<wxl> nice
<wxl> good work as always!
<wxl> @HMollerCl you about?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi, sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nothinhg new on my side, I tried to update meta, but I failed, thankfully wxl could do it. SO hopefully in a couple of days we will have nm-connection-editor as default for nm-tray instead of nm-cli
<lubot> <HMollerCl> CR/EOL/EOF
<wxl> danke
<wxl> anyone else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bitte.
<guiverc> sorry for lateness; i've been looking at T34 and looking how ubuntu does minimal; mostly to see if i can work out how done and if I could do it (then assign to me), I haven't got far.
<guiverc> t34 = minimal install
<wxl> wow cool guiverc 
<wxl> you've also done something i *really* appreciate
<wxl> giving *really good* advice on our discourse forum
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! There was meeting today right? Missed it.
<wxl> still going
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I wanted to ask what should I do with lubuntu-grub-theme ?
<wxl> if you've got something to say, all ears
<wxl> OH
<wxl> did you send a repo of that somewhere?
<kc2bez> Here but nothing new. 
<wxl> thx kc2bez 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did you send a repo of that somewhere?], Yeah check the task. I put up a link to GitHub repo.
<wxl> ok i'll put that on my todo list
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks :)
<wxl> anyone else?
<wxl> in that case i'll go
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<wxl>    * lubuntu-meta update config now entirely points to eoan https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING56b218116b396b4ba7808471036271bfb6abbb9d
<wxl>    * Update of lubuntu-meta for network-manager-gnome (also got k3b) https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING3cdce7d79da6891daa2f3879f8aada7b6e1fc177
<wxl>    * Update lubuntu-meta README with depends https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGa7cedd86d6cc6d2c6623cd6c76ab2969f7b4dedc
<wxl>    * Uploaded new lubuntu-meta https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/19.10.2
<wxl>    * Update lubuntu-meta to encourage fixing changelog after update https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc6e82ce7855a
<wxl>  * INFRASTRUCTURE
<wxl>    * Made a private repo for old art to sort through and distribute pubilcly. We need art!!!
<wxl>    * Added ~lubuntu-packaging to lubuntu-meta bugs.
<wxl>    * Reviewed and edited our initial Patreon page and sent it to the council for final approval.
<wxl>  * OTHER UPSTREAM
<wxl>    * Commented on Simon's Calamares bug to encourage more explicit update-initramfs calls https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1180#issuecomment-504515607
<ubot93> Issue 1180 in calamares/calamares "update-initramfs should be more specific" [Closed]
<wxl>  * TODO
<wxl>    * Check over lubuntu-grub-theme.
<wxl>    * Finish SRU for libfm-qt. Wrote a bunch, but really need to trim to minimal patches. Will need to test first. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/+bug/1825587
<wxl>    * Make a SRU for usb-creator-kde stretching back to xenial through disco: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>    * Triage lubuntu-meta bugs that were likely missed.
<wxl>    * Start on upstream pcmanfm-qt help docs.
<wxl>    * Look into brightness/backlight stuff that Chris tested: bug 1829641 (and otherwise catch up on triage— help appreciated/let's chat)
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1825587 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu Disco) "non-existent temporary desktop file appears on desktop" [High, Triaged]
<ubot93> Bug 1829641 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "brightness keys on laptop don't dim the backlight" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829641
<wxl> heh i think that's about it
<wxl> i guess i officially announced the donations to discourse and the mailing lists, too
<wxl> anyways i guess that's it thanks ya'll :)
<TJ-> I have questions for guiverc  re T34 
<guiverc> ask away TJ- 
<TJ-> guiverc: how are you interpreting "minimal"? do you mean the Ubuntu Ubiquity installer's minimal option, or the ubuntu-minimal task?
<guiverc> i took t34 as meaning the minimal option on install  (xubuntu does it via a different ISO and not question). 
<guiverc> T34 task says "Like Ubiquity does, where irrelevant packages are scrubbed from the end install."
<TJ-> guiverc: OK, so what Ubiquity does is simply apt-remove <list of packages> in the target aftey cloning the squashfs... and if I recall correctly calamares already is doing this to some extent so it should be possible to simply extend that existing functionality
<TJ-> Can'y find the link to the lubuntu calamares settings.cfg file now
<guiverc> I think that's what was hoped for, i don't understand how Ubiquity works, haven't got far [yet]
<TJ-> Here it is! https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/packages.conf
<wxl> ugh https://forum.lxqt.org/t/problem-with-scripts/776
<guiverc> thank you HEAPS TJ- 
<TJ-> that is triggered from setttings.conf at the end here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/settings.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ugh https://forum.lxqt.org/t/problem-with-scripts/776], was reading the same
<wxl> @HMollerCl: we should change our motto to "Lubuntu: LXQt, but without the jerks"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just spit my coffee all over my screen! :P
<wxl> there's this episode of South Park where it ends with them saying that maybe hybrid cars will save the world one day, but in the meanwhile, can the drivers of them please not act like they're better than everyone? they all said that would be too hard and went out and bought gas guzzlers
<wxl> THAT'S what it makes me think of
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl: we should change our motto to "Lubuntu: LXQt, but without the …], association.
<wxl> HAHAHAHHA
<wxl> now i just spit!
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<TJ-> guiverc: if you need any assistance with that let me know whilst I'm still remembering how calameres works
<guiverc> appreciated TJ- , thanks !
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: "LXQt for humans" remind me a conversation we have a couple of days ago.
<wxl> heh yep
<Eickmeyer> Wow, reading that was worse than the Arch forums.
<TJ-> whilst we're at it can I raise T32 ?
<wxl> yeah, it's really bad
<wxl> you want to know how bad it is?
<wxl> FREEBSD BAD.
<Eickmeyer> Oof
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and you know what, the amount of time it tooks to them in all thos responses was far more than if they have nicely explain it.
<wxl> no kidding
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good thing is that it came directly from debian, so we are not the ones to blame
<wxl> and honestly the OP might actually have a legitimate concern. by my perspective, it seemed that english was not his native language and he may have had trouble communicating
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "blame"
<wxl> yeah maybe i should swoop in there and troll them: "hey agaida, i thought you said only ubuntu users had problems"
<wxl> or maybe "just when you thought ubuntu users were bad, here's debian users, amirite?"
<TJ-> did you guys miss my "whilst we're at it can I raise T32 ?" or are you running scared of it? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yeah maybe i should swoop in there and troll them: "hey agaida, i thought …], DO IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> did you guys miss my "whilst we're at it can I raise T32 ?" or are you run …], Go ahead
<wxl> i'm SOOOO tempted
<wxl> however, i feel like i'm at least on a stable footing with tsujan and i think i'll just count my blessings thank you
<TJ-> T32 checksums of install media; is there a preferred approach already, or is the dm-verity option something worth pursuing?
<wxl> however i'm sure you're still on the crap list, simon, so you have nothing to lose XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> TJ- I don't think anyone has started on T32. @tsimonq2 may have a preference
<wxl> i think it was a brainstorm idea and that's about as far as it got; no idea of implementation
<wxl> i'd say forge ahead, personally
<TJ-> OK, so it'd entail a 'hash' file alongside the squashfs filesystem and some poking at how /cow is mounted for the live boot
<wxl> i could see it being something ALL of ubuntu could use, personally
<TJ-> so presumably adpations to live-build or whatever its called, plus some tooling to capture alerts and feed tham up the chain to the user
<TJ-> wxl: that has been my thinking too
<TJ-> wxl: the interesting challenge is maybe policy rather than technical; if a hash failure occurs (and we can identify which file it belongs to!) would we selective refuse to continue if it were an unimportant file, or refuse point-blank for any error at all
<TJ-> The reason I ask is that at the moment, even if a boot-time 'check disk' is OK, during live boot it is possible for I/O errors to bring in corrupted blocks, especially with physical optical media
<TJ-> and currently we'd miss those simply because there's no facility to detect them UNLESS debverify is done on all installed packages (which compares the debsums of packages to the files)
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i'm inclined to be austere and refuse entirely
<TJ-> something to consider - won't matter until a proof of concept shows this can work
<TJ-> same here
<wxl> i just think it's safer that way
<TJ-> I just think of occassions where "oh, it's just a file in /usr/share/doc/ -- no problem
<wxl> yeah but i mean everything is important in some way
<wxl> you don't want your man pages scrambled
<TJ-> well, if a PoC works we can test it in different scenarios and see what the error rate is
<wxl> sounds good to me!
<TJ-> I guess I'd better learn how live-build works and get it working here
<wxl> yeah that's outside my pay grade
<TJ-> I guess Calamares will have to be taught to report errors if there are any
<wxl> which is fairly trivial
<wxl> i really enjoy working with calamares as an upstream. everything makes sense and generally people are nice (there's one exception but he got talked to)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i really enjoy working with calamares as an upstream. everything makes sen …], He got talked to?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's good
<wxl> afaik i know yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I cringe every time I have to submit an issue upstream because I'm like "here we go again"
<wxl> i'd be more worried about lxqt XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> With LXQt I just take the "guns a blazin'" approach
<wxl> i test and double test and make sure to be extremely verbose and have pictures and test in debian too
<wxl> it covers all the bases :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would personally just start the issue with "I have this problem and I only have this problem in Debian" just to troll agaida XD
<wxl> XD
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-28
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what did you use to test our theme?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what did you use to test our theme?], Vm. And my own laptop.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Uefi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I tried in bios also in vm. But due to small resolution by default during boot in bios systems, the theme doesn't look as it is supposed to. Check once, you will understand what I mean to say.
<kc2bez> New Calamares has been released: https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.10-is-out/
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 wxl standup meetings fall RIGHT during my commute, so I can't get to them.  Any chance we can shift the times lol?
<wxl> @teward001 is after ok? @tsimonq2 could you actually come if we shifted the standup later?
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: my commute starts at ~5PM Eastern US time, and ends either at 6PM Eastern US or sometimes 6:30 depending on public transit
<lubot> <teward001> so maybe.
<lubot> <teward001> but not earlier because work ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 is after ok? @tsimonq2 could you actually come if we shifted th …], I couldn't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fridays are great for me
<wxl> @tsimonq2: when the hell can you show up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's complicated
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fridays are good
<wxl> what time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> what time?], Any tims
<wxl> 2100utc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <teward001> that's 1700 local that's still on my commute on fridays
<lubot> <teward001> 5PM -> 6/6:30PM is my commute typicallu
<wxl> i know i was just checking
<wxl> 2300?
<lubot> <teward001> that should work for me
<wxl> anyone else that doesn't work for?
<lynorian> Fridays are not the best for me 
<lynorian> at least for now
<lynorian> that is when I play pathfinder/starfinder
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any other days?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-146/
<lubot> <kc2bez> 19.04 Lubuntu review^
<wxl> sometimes i wonder if these people have a clue
<lubot> <teward001> most don't lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hear what you say but I think it was overall positive.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: any other days?], Doodle poll?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> sometimes i wonder if these people have a clue], What do you mean?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez [https://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-146/], Thanks!!!
<wxl> oh like the networking issue. it's a misunderstanding
<wxl> lynorian: idea: add a link to the openbox wiki in appendix f http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<wxl> a reminder that here's some low hanging fruit i'm sure almost anyone here could fix https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<lubot> <teward001> *accidentally deletes the lxqt-globalkeys package* oops :)
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<wxl> dude, i think you need to get out more
<lubot> <teward001> yes, i do :)
<lubot> <teward001> but ERR: WORK
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> a reminder that here's some low hanging fruit i'm sure almost anyone here …], Could be a task for guiverc
<wxl> +1
<wxl> really anyone could do it
<lubot> <teward001> i mean i could do it but phab doesn't like me so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who does? *shot*
<wxl> phab likes you fine
<wxl> we're doing that ubuntu flavor meeting thing again at 2300 https://meet.google.com/nwc-iruw-hje
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-29
<lubot> <N0um3n0> in the Spanish Channel, someone asks if there will be version for Raspberry 4 of lubuntu, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [in the Spanish Channel, someone is asking if there will be version for Raspberry …], Yes, eventually
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Yes, eventually], Ok Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> a reminder that here's some low hanging fruit i'm sure almost anyone here …], Want me to look into it? Or is it done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Want me to look into it? Or is it done?], Please do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Please do], On it.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker ask if you have questions, but i think things are pretty darn clear. openbox should define no shortcut that can't be defined in lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker ask if you have questions, but i think things are pretty …], Yeah. Understood that. I was about to ask which is the xml file for openbox shortcut configs?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/b …], Noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl the openbox file has Super+d for Show/Hide desktop and the Global Actions Manager (menu>Lxqt settings> Shortcut Keys) has Ctrl+Alt+d for the same. … Now as far as I understand, you want the Super+d from openbox config to be moved to the 2nd one, right? Now when I go to Global actions manager and try to modify the Show/Hide
<lubot>  desktop shortcut, I can't seem to set it as Super+d. I press Super and d but it doesn't seem to consider it. How do I set it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wxl the openbox file has Super+d for Show/Hide desktop and the Global Actions Ma …], ^ wxl:
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker let me review
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker is it giving you a complaint about a conflict?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i don't think it gives a warning, actually. weird. but just run `openbox --reconfigure` after any changes you make to the xml file and the conflict should go away
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker is it giving you a complaint about a conflict?], No it doesn't give a warning or conflict, it just ignores the combination of super+d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i don't think it gives a warning, actually. weird. but ju …], k.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i don't think it gives a warning, actually. weird. but ju …], Nope. still the same. can't set super+d in place of ctrl+alt+d
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i probably created some confusion
<wxl> there is a global file that we change in our repos. this global file remains in the installed system. it also gets copied to $HOME/.config/openbox for every user. for testing purposes, that's the one you need to mess with. local always overrides global
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> there is a global file that we change in our repos. this global file remai …], Yeah even tried commenting out shortcut of Super+d from that and run openbox —reconfigure and then tried to set super+d from shortcut settings, still shame story. :(
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i literally just did that on 19.10 and it worked fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i literally just did that on 19.10 and it worked fine], Oops! just did that again and worked this time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> might have missed something earlier time. 😅
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> i was just going to set up a screenshot to prove it XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Are these required? No. I guess.. … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P7
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Are these required? No. I guess.. … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P7], wxl:
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> it seems in the description i suggest:
<wxl> You can activate different "tasks" with Meta + # with /panel/taskbar/task_# although that's not really the same.
<wxl> On the other hand, ⇧ + Alt + ⇥ is likely sufficient.
<wxl> so tl;dr change W-S to A-S
<wxl> although i think the /panel/taskbar/task_ shortcuts would be nice to lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so tl;dr change W-S to A-S], So now alt+shift+(direction) moves the active window to the next workspace in provided direction. Okay?
<wxl> you mean next window?
<wxl> i'm suggesting keeping what's there in openbox but changing W-S to A-S.
<wxl> as an additional item, you can set lxqt-globalkeys to do Meta-{1-10} to do /panel/taskbar/task_# but it's not a 1:1 match for that so i think keep both
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'm suggesting keeping what's there in openbox but changing W-S to A-S.], Yeah. Didn't comment out. Changed W-S to A-S.
<wxl> ok just that when you say "workspace" i think "desktop" rather than "window"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> you mean next window?], No. Here is an example: The Alt + Shift + left moves the active window of sublime text to the desktop which is next to my current desktop.
<wxl> yeah so that's what i was concerned about
<wxl> the original shortcut didn't do that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ok just that when you say "workspace" i think "desktop" rather than "windo …], Yeah. Workspace = desktop.
<wxl> it was to move windows within a desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> the original shortcut didn't do that], Yeah. That's why I was asking.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it was to move windows within a desktop], So what do we do now?
<wxl> we used to have W-F{1-4} that i said to delete because we have Ctrl-Fkey in lxqt-globalkeys doing /panel/desktopswitch/desktop_#
<wxl> there must be something i'm missing here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> as an additional item, you can set lxqt-globalkeys to do Meta-{1-10} to do …], That is already present. I guess. I can see it in the shortcuts windows.
<wxl> in other news: how did you get your grub theme to show up? stick in /boot/grub/themes, add GRUB_THEME=/boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/theme.txt, and sudo update-grub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we used to have W-F{1-4} that i said to delete because we have Ctrl-Fkey i …], Yup! We had W-F1 to go to desktop 1 and so on but I commented it out as you asked.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> in other news: how did you get your grub theme to show up? stick in /boot/ …], Yup! That's the exact way.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> During sudo update-grub, it should say something like "found theme at.."
<wxl> yeah i saw that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it was to move windows within a desktop], I guess moving windows within one desktop is not required mostly. Even if it is, one can always use mouse. I guess this shortcut of moving windows within a desktop is not required, instead the one which moves windows from one desktop to other might be more useful.  … These 
<lubot> are just my views.
<wxl> 1s, let me play with this a sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> 1s, let me play with this a sec], Sure.
<wxl> oic
<wxl> we have those doing SendToDesktop at the beginning of the settings
<wxl> i left a note "i wonder if i can get upstream to support these"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. those are already there it seems.
<wxl> wait oh jeez i'm getting confused by versions XD
<wxl> DirectionalCycleWindows should be W-S-direction -> A-S-direction
<wxl> SendToDesktop should be A-S-direction -> C-A-S-direction
<wxl> remind me in your differential revision to bug upstream to support that 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Got it!
<wxl> in fact
<wxl> bug me to get them to support ANYTHING that's left in openbox X'D
<wxl> i mean there's bound to be some things that will only be possible with openbox but oh well
<wxl> i have an idea all of a sudden
<wxl> one that might be worth taking some time to look at before we get in too deep
<wxl> i wonder if there's a specification for shortcuts. probably not, but maybe
<wxl> might be good to look into and try to design around that
<wxl> i gotta jet but if you want to give that a search that'd be rad. maybe freedesktop has something?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I will check.
<wxl> everyone here's @The_LoudSpeaker's hard work https://share.riseup.net/#hfdddfwQKYkVq6tXeCeWzg go test his GRUB theme and report at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<wxl> i'd like to see a wide range of testing on this!!!!!!!
<wxl> lots of different hardware
<wxl> more graphics systems the better
<wxl> guiverc: testing this would be nice https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1206
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> My system has only UEFI and no legacy support mode so couldn't test on that. I tested in legacy mode in vm. but due to small resolution at boot in vm, it's kinda not looking that good. So someone please test this in an old system  which doesn't has uefi.
<kc2bez> I've got a potato I can test it on a little later.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl> SendToDesktop should be A-S-direction - [<wxl> SendToDesktop should be A-S-direction -> C-A-S-direction], So as of now, … C-A-direction switches between desktops … C-S-A-direction sends current active window to next desktop (in that direction) … But these are in openbox conf. Should I add them to lxqt conf?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I've got a potato I can test it on a little later.], Please share a screenshot when you test.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [So as of now, … C-A-direction switches between desktops … C-S-A-direction sends curr …], Lite. They are good in openbox conf. I can't add them to lxqt config.  … /panel/desktopswitch/desktop_direction doesn't seem to work.
<tsimonq2> I would suggest switching the LXQt logo with the Lubuntu logo, but otherwise it looks great!
<wxl> actually i have one suggestion: *add* the lubuntu logo above like our isolinux setup 
<wxl> which, annoyingly, i can't remember where it is
<wxl> ughhhhhh
<guiverc> wxl ack phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1206 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: could you please remove lubot from #ubuntu-google?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why's that?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: 1925 < lubot:#ubuntu-google> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id
<wxl> alternative solution: fix it XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: which is the better way to patch nm-tray to use nm-connection editor?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is already thsi patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/nm-tray/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/patches/generalize-terminal-for-edits.patch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I edit it, or delete and create a new one?
<guiverc> should the lubuntu-grub-theme only work in 19.10; tried on a 19.04 box (x86) with no luck  (unless i stuffed up something..)
<wxl> thx @tsimonq2 
<wxl> @HMollerCl right just pull the patch in, kind of like the packaging example shows. give that a cursory glance and i'm sure you'll remember having done one. i'd be shocked if you didn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know how to one, so I make another one then.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (instead of editing the existing one) but it's better to put over the upstream than the patched one,
<wxl> oh i see now. sorry. wasn't paying attention
<wxl> i would presume we drop that patch and replace it with ours
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks, will do that
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that correct? if a patch essentially undos (or revises) what another patch did, the first patch should be removed and the new patch put in its place, right?
<guiverc> i   LOVE LOVE LOVE   the system setup option on the sonycrapvaio; that's the easiest I've ever got into setup on that thing !  (lubuntu default theme; which maybe just timeout= change)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that correct? if a patch essentially undos (or revises) what …], Well, ideally you'd just change the original patch. Patches are not immutable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Well, ideally you'd just change the original patch. Patches are not immutable], but I would have to change the name, since the name says "generalize-terminal-for-edits.patch"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you rename the file, don't forget to rename it in the series file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> series file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, ok, found it, didn't knew it existed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> should the lubuntu-grub-theme only work in 19.10; tried on a 19.04 box …], I have it running on 19.04 x86 vm. … During sudo grub-update, did it now detect the theme? Something like "found lubuntu-grub-theme at.."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, check if your grub timeout is not 0. You can see grub right?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker - just re-ran `update-grub` & it detects them fine in output, would have to reboot to test the newly created..  timeout is 30 so not the issue  rebooting
<guiverc> :)    it took this time, exploring & thanks The_LoudSpeaker !
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker - just re-ran `update-grub` & it detects them fine in …], Then Let me know when you reboot.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> :)    it took this time, exploring & thanks The_LoudSpeaker !], How does it look? I don't have a x86 system. Yours has legacy boot? If yes then send screenshot ploxxx.
<guiverc> :)  all good The_LoudSpeaker; will continue doing this box and comment on task when complete;  do you want a 18.04 test?  (would it work there?)
<wxl> should work in 18.04
<wxl> yeah, let's see!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> :)  all good The_LoudSpeaker; will continue doing this box and comment …], Yup! It should work on 18.04. You can test if you want.
<guiverc> screenshot of x86 on hardware; with camera?     anyway I'll do on t43/thinkpad x86 18.04  (different hardware!)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> I would suggest switching the LXQt logo with the Lubuntu logo, but ot …], I thought this was new lubuntu logo. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> screenshot of x86 on hardware; with camera?     anyway I'll do on t43/ …], Yeah. With camera. Fine with any hardware untill it has legacy boot.
<wxl> omg i ended up down some rabbit hole trying to convert my lp profile entirely to git. let's see if i can find that isolinux theme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> omg i ended up down some rabbit hole trying to convert my lp profile entir …], CONTINUE DOWN THE RABBIT HOLE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> well right now i've run into a technical program— the user guide seems to be incorrect
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are no rabbit holes on the Internet XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [There are no rabbit holes on the Internet XD], Those exist only in Alice's world. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> well right now i've run into a technical program— the user guide seems to …], No ur incorrect
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> try `bzr fast-export`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Someone point me to new lubuntu logo, please?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Someone point me to new lubuntu logo, please?], Er, uh, well...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm punting to wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> bull crap
<wxl> actually i'll do it but you owe me a favor @tsimonq2. ok?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should we put Lenny there? He's (she's/ it's) cute.. … XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: can i count on you for that favor?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: can i count on you for that favor?], Uh sure I guess?
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> here's what's in isolinux (debian-cd/ubuntu) https://share.riseup.net/#wxEtBrcd7v-wuM5o1ZQIhA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> here's what's in isolinux (debian-cd/ubuntu) https://share.riseup.net/#wxE …], That's too big in length. Need a square one. The icon I picked was from one the icons of the menu button.
<wxl> i know i know
<wxl> i'm getting there
<wxl> i got to tell you that "krypton" kind of sucked until lobo showed up
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm. I don't know what's krypton and lobo. Enlighten me.
<wxl> krypton is a sci-fi show surrounding superman's relatives. lobo is dc's deadpool, essentially, except he's not human
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just so I don't keep bothering Simon via pm, I'll ask this here since I haven't got a good answer from IRC: what's the best way I can track my changes for the lugito repository without affecting the code base? I was trying to create a "lugito" repository on my github which I then initialized with a readme. I then git cloned the Ph
<lubot> abricator repo into this repository and tried pushing the changes. Git then complains that there's two gits present. How can I make this workflow work
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The only reason I do the Github route is to get the progress more visible for later dev work
<wxl> @SamuelBanya i'm not sure how well the whole github/phabricator interaction is going to go. that's a question for them and my guess is neither of them will support it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> krypton is a sci-fi show surrounding superman's relatives. lobo is dc's de …], Okay. But I don't get what are they doing in this conversation?
<wxl> you *might* be able to mirror the phab repo in github
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm that's not a bad idea
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker they're distracting me XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker they're distracting me XD], 😂😂😂
<wxl> @SamuelBanya ta da https://help.github.com/en/articles/about-github-mirrors
<wxl> uh
<wxl> well
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just need a test bed since I don't want to screw up Lugito since I'll have to spin up an instance of Phabricator to test any changes to the IRC bot
<wxl> a post-receive hook isn't going to cut it
<wxl> maybe you should set a cronjob on your computer or some server that git pulls the phab repo, checks if changes have been made and if so, changes the remote to github and pushes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha so in that case it would just reflect the changes from phab even though the workflow would be using phabricator with arcanist instead
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But even so, it sounds risky since I don't want to screw up lugito and only want to add to it
<wxl> that's just a tool to ensure that you have a copy in github, not anything to do with phab
<wxl> changes would be made through the normal arcanist work flow
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah that's what I was thinking right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But any changes to lugito should be done in an isolated section first no?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> With a testing phabricator instance?
<wxl> well the arcanist workflow includes a "merge proposal/pull request" sort of mechanism, the differential revision, so you can't actually affect the code
<wxl> and even if you could i'm not sure we have actual deployment automated, though if we don't, i'd generally consider that an oversight
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha but I'll be able to test locally if I have my own Phabricator instance then
<wxl> sure
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok that's a little better. I'll just have to figure out how to remirror the existing lugito phab repo in that case but to emphasize my own changes
<wxl> oh that's just a simple rebase really
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've never used hooks though. I'm probably going to have to ask for some hand holding on IRC
<wxl> github explains it in a really general way https://help.github.com/en/articles/syncing-a-fork
<wxl> don't forget the line before the first step that includes the prereqs
<wxl> none of this involves hooks per se
<wxl> i don't think we want to litter our repos with a buch of special hooks for really anyone, myself and tsimonq2 included. with that, you won't be able to make changes trigger actions. instead, you check for changes after regularly pulling
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That article tried to be simple  but I think I'm more confused now to be honest
<wxl> you always have to make things so complex XD
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Kind of I guess
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I think I should revisit the arcanist guide first. But more importantly though I kind of want to setup the github based repo to just mirror my specific changes though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll have to ask for help in #git to get this done first.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Apparently the fix is to always pulls the changes from phab then push the changes from my local repo to both the phab version and the Github version simultanously
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> To set it up is a bit beyond me but at least I have the steps now
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Actually the better idea is to keep the work in phab but have a cron job on my computer that looks for changes in the phab repo and just rehosts it on GitHub
<wxl> THAT'S WHAT I SAID XD
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://help.github.com/en/articles/duplicating-a-repository
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is it as simple as making a cron job that pulls changes from the phab based repo and then does a push --mirro to the github one?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *mirror
<wxl> oh i didn't know there was a mirror-push thing but it looks that way
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Interesting I'm trying now for kicks
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker will this work? i think this is the best i got right now https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/usr/share/plymouth/themes/lubuntu-logo/lubuntu_logo.png
<wxl> i got an svg i can give you if that would be better
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It workssss
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's cool
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll have to make this into a cron job under cron.daily then
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cron tab rather
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker will this work? i think this is the best i got right now …], Umm. I can put it in. But it won't look nice. The icons should be small square ones. Is there no small square icon of lubuntu that we can use?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker nonono put it above the menu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker nonono put it above the menu], Ohh! I will try. Then no icon beside the entries and this icon at the top you mean?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker noooo i like what you did. add to it.
<wxl> so do you want an svg?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so do you want an svg?], Yeah. Send it please. Png would also do, I will convert it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker noooo i like what you did. add to it.], Okay. I will.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I have that cron tab setup to do every 5 mins: */5 * * * * root cd /home/sam/ProgrammingProjects/PythonProjects/lugito && git push --mirror https://github.com/SBanya/lugito.git
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Though is the initial */5 correct?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> To run every 5 mins
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://share.riseup.net/#OusCiAi4M9vXpjmxOxSPPA
<wxl> @SamuelBanya isn't that every second?
<wxl> no you're right
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I only ask cause I have a similar cron setting for an rsync command for my personal website but it's not working automatically without my having to run the command manually so I figured I ruined the time value
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://share.riseup.net/#OusCiAi4M9vXpjmxOxSPPA], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wxl: please checkout latest comment on T59.
<guiverc> I didn't see lubuntu bird on any, but I may have grabbed .zip (12:03 timestamp) before it was added maybe?  
<guiverc> sorry I take that back -  the sony has it showing.. will look  (ignore my last sorry)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> I didn't see lubuntu bird on any, but I may have grabbed .zip (12:03 t …], As I said, the entry is named "ubuntu" in the list shown in grub. The hummingbird icon shows up if the entry is "Lubuntu"
<wxl> it'd be nice to see it on a netbook
<guiverc> :) which is issue, only crap.vaio has it and says Lubuntu; the bios machines don't have it (but say Ubuntu instead of Lubuntu)
<wxl> i did a bios install of 19.10 and it worked
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> :) which is issue, only crap.vaio has it and says Lubuntu; the bios ma …], My bios vm says lubuntu. Yours might not be showing coz you have multiple *ubuntus installed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i did a bios install of 19.10 and it worked], Yayy!! Have a coffee.
<guiverc> it may be ; yes I have multiple *buntu installs on all but vaio
<wxl> @THe_LoudSpeaker fyi in case you don't have it http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> it may be ; yes I have multiple *buntu installs on all but vaio], That settles it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @THe_LoudSpeaker fyi in case you don't have it http://openbox.org/wiki/Hel …], Thanks! But I guess it's not needed much now that we have it configured as we want (I guess) I will have a through read once tho.
<guiverc> correction sorry:  the d755 has only lubuntu, old opensuse leap & crap - single lubuntu 18.04 (and only lubuntu desktop too) -- could it be multiple *nix environments cause Ubuntu to show instead of Lubuntu
<wxl> probably more likely
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> probably more likely], +1
<wxl> and if opensuse came later perhaps their update-grub is algorithmicly different
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: after commenting out the C-A-Tab part and other changes since last night to ooenbox config at .config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml … Also some changes to shortcuts using gui.(which has saved the changes at .config/lxqt/globalkeyshortcut.conf)  … I think the requirements are full filled. Should I upload both files to the task so th
<lubot> at you can check them? Once we are final anout changes, we can add them to lubuntu-default-settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone free for testing this: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1257 … @guiverc ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> chris ?
<guiverc> i disappear to go out for dinner very soon (aest), I'm reading t59, but am unlikely to be able today sorry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> i disappear to go out for dinner very soon (aest), I'm reading t59, bu …], Fine. not in a hurry. do it when you are free.
<guiverc> :) and don't be afraid to remind me  (i'm forgetful!)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> :) and don't be afraid to remind me  (i'm forgetful!)], Sure. Have a nice dinner. I m also gonna go have lunch now. :)
<guiverc> :)  enjoy lunch
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! @aptghetto just read your comment on T30. So if I understand correctly, during installing 19.04+ the grub entry label is 'lubuntu'. But upgrading from 18.10 or lower to 19.04 keeps the same earlier entry label i.e. 'ubuntu'. And the new task you are suggesting is to make sure the entry label is updated when upgrading from
<lubot>  18.10 or lower to 19.04 ?  … Correct me if I am wrong somewhere.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Reference: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1253
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker The value of GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR is now hardcoded, but should be evaluated every time a update-grub is executed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [@The_LoudSpeaker The value of GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR is now hardcoded, but should be e …], Gotcha! Partially I guess XD.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hey! @aptghetto just read your comment on T30. So if I understand correctly, dur …], I guess this issue is no longer the case? … https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-settings/commit/?h=kubuntu_eoan_archive&id=47ae7e544305aacb781f568925788045e76d494d
<lubot> <acheronuk> ^^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's the reasoning
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Correct], So Kubuntu can restore that? Have Kubuntu again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, I'm saying it's still a problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why we reverted it for 19.04
<lubot> <acheronuk> Drat. Oh well...
<TJ-> Does Lubuntu really want "Lubuntu" in the GRUB boot entry? If so, how much deviation is allowable to achieve it? Would you go as far as a dpkg-divert ?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you trying to say we dropped doing things the way kubuntu did and instead just used calamares to set the menuentry?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ughhh!! I am confused. We could keep 'Lubuntu' in the grub screen and 'Ubuntu' in the nvram entries so that it doesn't cause any problem with secure boot. Both are defined by different commands viz. Update-grub and efibootmgr. AFAIK. I will be doing a full uefi install of lubuntu 19.04 in a vm and note what is written in nvram
<lubot>  entry and how it is. Also note same for grub. … If someone already has that info, please elaborate. I have still not understood how and what is the problem @aptghetto  is mentioning. Also, I will read grub manual.
<TJ-> as a FYI. I've been hacking on the GRUB source for best part of 10 years, and carry my own set of crypto and other patches. Achieving "Lubuntu" in the GRUB menu without upsetting Secure Boot is possible with some slight alterations to the GRUB shell scripts
<wxl> TJ-: given that we do have Calamares setting Lubuntu, why haven't we run into problems before?
<TJ-> wxl: I'm not entirely clear on what the actual issue is as yet; I'm *guessing* the issue is to do with the Canonical signed GRUB EFI loader hardcoding some values based on the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR value being "ubuntu" and then causing a failure due to finding "lubuntu"
<TJ-> wxl: unfortunately the Kubuntu changelog doesn't have any bug links
<wxl> TJ-: i guess wht i'm saying is we most certainly have EFI systems out there, so they should be having problems, no? could it be that we're using a different EFI loader than the Canonical-signed one? one that comes via Calamares? seems so unlikely
<TJ-> wxl: it could be what they mean is the EFI install *path*, because that is build from "/EFI/${GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR}/" and presumably would be "/EFI/kubuntu/" whereas the signed shimx64.efi/grubx64.efi files would hard-code "/EFI/ubuntu/" 
<TJ-> wxl: If there any any confirmed Lubuntu systems using SecureBoot and *not* using their own MOK then those would be the ones to check on this
<wxl> i swear we tested this
<TJ-> In Lubuntu's case that path would be "/EFI/lubuntu/"  ... I've not looked closely at an EFI install - what path does it use in EFI-SP ?
<TJ-> I've never used the Canonical signed boot loader because my GRUB is custom so I use my MOK which avoids any issues like this
<wxl> here's Calamares using bootloaderEntryName https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/da46db96a67fbed21caa22db680872a2e2c90b79/src/modules/grubcfg/main.py#L125
<TJ-> wxl: Urghh. Something unrelated to EFI stands out in that code you've just pointed to as a major BUG unless I'm misunderstanding it
<wxl> you could always ask at #calamares
<wxl> TJ-: last release it looks like @DarinMiller tested our EFI/secure boot installs https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/
<TJ-> ... looking at the comment by guiverc, the cause is likely that there are multiple OSes on the system, and the entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg will be those that were created by the last OS install to run "update-brub" - if that was Ubuntu not Lubuntu then "Ubuntu" will be in the boot menu 
<wxl> but afaik our update-grub/grub-mkconfig doesn't overwrite GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<wxl> maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> you know what annoys me? if you browse the repo tree in phab there's no way to switch branches on that file
<TJ-> wxl: the problem I'm describing is caused by multiple OS installs, each with its own GRUB. The last one run will replace any existing menu.
<wxl> TJ-: i would personally consider that an edge case where one should assume the users has some sort of sense of what they're doing. calamares tends to have a similar attitude about manual partitioning. they don't bend themselves backward to make it foolproof.
<TJ-> wxl: Not sure if this is the correct place, but "efiBootloaderId: "ubuntu""  https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSec8d1863c8ae49a73cff15547aa773e02d953dfa
<wxl> ah ha
<TJ-> wxl: right, and I think what The_LoudSpeaker was referring to was the edge-case where guiverc has a multi-OS install
<wxl> yeah, ok, so i'm not going to sweat this then
<wxl> but if you have any further comments/concerns about the GRUB theme @The_LoudSpeaker created , as it relates to BIOS or EFI, i'd love to hear it
<TJ-> wxl: guivec's last comment says it's a single OS install but with multiple desktops, so in that situation it'd depend on which *buntu flavour was installed first
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> wxl: right, and I think what The_LoudSpeaker was referring to was the edge …], Wasn't that the first thing I said?? Multiple linux installations?? … You guys have seriously confused me now.  … Lite. I will just consider that installs from 19.04+ would have 'Lubuntu' on grub screen and the theme will show an humming
<lubot> bird icon beside it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> wxl: guivec's last comment says it's a single OS install but with multiple …], I suppose it was ubuntu in that case.
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker it looks likely
<wxl> i don't think we need to worry about 18.04
<TJ-> wxl: my one concern with all artwork, with my Blind Society hat on, is *contrast* - there's no sufficient contrast in the colour schemes for people with visual impairmente
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i don't think we need to worry about 18.04], Thankfully!
<wxl> and we *know* that **everything** about the 18.04 → >18.04 transition is weird, so i'm not worried about that, either
<wxl> TJ-: patches welcome XD but a little mockup might be a good start
<TJ-> my other concern specicially is ending up with scroll-bars when they're not necessary; that's very anti-user 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> wxl: my one concern with all artwork, with my Blind Society hat on, is *co …], Nice thought. You are a good man.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> my other concern specicially is ending up with scroll-bars when they're no …], It won't be there when it's not necessary.
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker there are lots of colour charts to help designers to accomodate visually impaired people by choosing good contrasts
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker OK, so this is a contrived display not a reality? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#1253
<TJ-> My focus is always on accessiblilty and substance over style
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker OK, so this is a contrived display not a reality? https:/ …], This one was where he had lubuntu and opensuse. It's a mbr system. I don't know how grub entries are named in mbr?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker there are lots of colour charts to help designers to acco …], I am not much of a person who designs so don't know much. I just used the same background colour as the splash screen.
<wxl> ^ so that might be a reason for a more major overhaul to ALL of the artwork
<TJ-> wxl: Yes that sounds likely - it doesn't matter for 100% blind since they use text-to-speech and/or braille, but for visually impaired it is very important
<TJ-> We have some service users who use a smartphone... they have to magnify the display so there are only about 4 characters shown in landscape mode and they have to be about 15cm from the screen to make them out
<TJ-> That may give you an idea of the kind of allowance we should make for them, when you can't mess with the font size so much colour contrast is the next best thing, and yellow background tends to be the preferred, OR something with high contrast and low glare
<wxl> wow
 * TJ- best take Huskies around the farm now its cool, before dusk!
<wxl> have fun :)
<wxl> thanks as always for the help
<wxl> @acheronuk how's falkon doing these days? i'd like to re-evaluate the idea of offering it as our default browser
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: shortcuts, i immediately see something funky. are you sure you included the right files?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @acheronuk how's falkon doing these days? i'd like to re-evaluate the idea …], It seems like we get many build failures for 18.04 on the devel list. Are we subscribed to more recent releases?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: shortcuts, i immediately see something funky. are you …], Can you define funky? Coz I think I know what your are talking about. Elaborate ploxx.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you trying to say we dropped doing things the way kubuntu d …], Basically.
<wxl> @kc2bez i think we're subscribed to all of them
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker working on that but the GoToDesktop keys are still in openbox so it doesn't fulfill all the criteria
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez i think we're subscribed to all of them], Ok. I can give it go for a while to see how it works for me. I think the issues with 18.04 are related to the Qt version over there. I haven't really looked at it recently though.
<wxl> yeah i don't worry about it in 18.04
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wasn't either, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something more recent.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker this might be a more concise description https://share.riseup.net/#n2acK0a04PUaLepdAh64Ig
<TJ-> wxl: thinking about our earlier discussion about GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR. Just got to thinking about how we might determine what the *original* install was, and I'm thinking /etc/os-release would be the place to look
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-22
<lubot> <lynorian> @guiverc [<guiverc> a thought, lxqt-panel & manual.  maybe https://manual.lubuntu.me/stabl …], I saw that in the changelog and am a bit confused
<guiverc> Understandable lynorian, I'm struggling to work it out & I said it... somewhere it lists Ctrl+DND in a lxqt page (or appearing onscreen).. I'll have to find it again..
<guiverc> can't currently find it, i'll try and find again later & elaborate
<guiverc> (the DND meant drag 'n drop) if not obvious; instructions onscreen said DND only though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/569/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92432ac47dd6: Add Backlight slider] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92432ac47dd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3efe31b656ea: Add On battery discharging checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3efe31b656ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e52fa9bb1ce: Update K3b version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e52fa9bb1ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dc10329167f: Update ARK version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dc10329167f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25afc0d46158: Remove uneeded button in text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25afc0d46158
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/560/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/560/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/105/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/101/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/400/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/530/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/346/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/346/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/530/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/561/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/561/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/105/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/561/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/106/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/112/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/561/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/112/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/346/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> r a c e  s t a t u s
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/488/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> lmao
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/531/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/106/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/562/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/326/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMINTOSZhDo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/531/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/562/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/347/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/347/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/75/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> About qterminal failing, this is odd. https://phab.lubuntu.me/P76
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I guess launchpad glitched or something?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/401/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/531/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/73/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz [About qterminal failing, this is odd. https://phab.lubuntu.me/P76], So if qtermwidget doesn't build first you will get that failure.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/107/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/488/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/489/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @kc2bez [So if qtermwidget doesn't build first you will get that failure.], Where is libqtermwidget5-0-dev built?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> well same as always, i'm a doofus
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> No, it claims qtermwidget is fine
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it may be a timing thing though.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/318/
<The_LoudSpeaker> where has this been all my life! https://github.com/adaptivescale/lxdui 
<lubot> <N0um3n0> In github :p
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f08d688339e: Update vlc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f08d688339e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0df61f1afa06: Add control+ drag and drop reordering of quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0df61f1afa06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdee7a30eced: Add blue show desktop button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdee7a30eced
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/570/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/562/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/563/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/563/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, regarding this tsujan statement "As is mentioned several times in some other reports, System Tray is obsolete and Status Notifier should be used instead of it (we'll add a warning dialog to LXQt 0.16.0)." We have system tray in focal right? … Redshift-qt is puting the "tray icon" in system-tray, how could we make it use status-n
<lubot> otifier?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8abc05fe2ddc: Update thin margin for hidden panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8abc05fe2ddc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 @wxl I remeber long time ago you had an idea of porting plank, I found this, https://github.com/dangvd/ksmoothdock  maybe we could package it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are there any 20.10 iso? To start testing.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.10 isos have been building for a while now. I have been testing them periodically as have others.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good, where can I download them? I didn't found the link here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<lubot> <kc2bez> either http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/   or    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thx!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any idea why they're using sha256 instead of md5 a tleast in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think either are probably suitable for the need but md5 is only a 128 bit algorithm where as sha256 is obviously 256 bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, we have virtualkeyboard in the daily.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not seeing that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, now I dont see it to.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe it's int he live only, and coul make sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't see it in live either but I need to test it on hardware and not a virtual machine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tested in vbox, in the panel there was a keyboard icon, from which you  could toogel a vrtual keybord
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 784x595) https://i.imgur.com/Y3Mz1RL.jpg @kc2bez I was worried that quarentine was getting me mad, but I found it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, so it sits in the tray but doesn't really pop-up the virtual keyboard.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm it is "Input Method"
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-25
<kc2bez> Ouch. We will need to keep an eye on this. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423453
<ubot93> KDE bug 423453 in trojita "Trojita might not validate TLS certificates in SMTP." [Major, Unconfirmed]
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Good morning everyone
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-26
<kc2bez> Monitoring #trojita I think a release is coming soon ish. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-28
<guiverc> do we have a launchpad package/link to assign manual requests (1884943 though I've still got test(s) I'd like to perform)
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is CI working?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> It is but the results aren't being posted here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14d4496a21c3: Add expunge option to trojita should have been in all along] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14d4496a21c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3593
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0f7a2ac0e1c: Add expunge option to trojita should have been in all along] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0f7a2ac0e1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL378e4e911a80: Add sepia intensity] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL378e4e911a80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#3594
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2106957da7d8: Add film grain effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2106957da7d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0ea55d92569: Add opposite color checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0ea55d92569
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5493fc910bee: Add Sepia checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5493fc910bee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16df8e870375: Add intro for colors tab in vlc video effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16df8e870375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#3596
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa4092fb9cbb: Add stereo widener feature] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa4092fb9cbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ea9a70bd8c8: Add expunge option to trojita should have been in all along] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ea9a70bd8c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] merger_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/merger_calamares/575/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/104/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/105/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/112/
